#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Докатились

## Sam

Я вот немогу понять!  :Confused:  :Confused:  зачем? ну зачем?...

Докатились, на одном (не буду называть каком, кому карма светит найдут кому нет и не надо) сайте написали мантру Махакалы 6 рукого вопрос: Зачем? нахрена?...идиотизм! полный! бред...﻿ Ответе кто, что думает по данному вопросу мне важы будут, все ответы и прочее.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я вот немогу понять!  зачем? ну зачем?...
> 
> Докатились, на одном (не буду называть каком, кому карма светит найдут кому нет и не надо) сайте написали мантру Махакалы 6 рукого вопрос: Зачем? нахрена?...идиотизм! полный! бред...﻿ Ответе кто, что думает по данному вопросу мне важы будут, все ответы и прочее.


Уважаемый. На одном из сайтов выложены тексты пховы, текст практики Дюкьи Шечхена. И еще столько материалов, что на пару десятков кальп в аду хватит. И ничего.

----------

Jambal Dorje (18.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (09.10.2010), лесник (18.10.2010)

----------


## Sam

Да, противно всё это...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, противно всё это...


Чуть не забыл. Ребята на уговоры не поддаются,  а только сваливают в кучу материалы без разбора.
Можете им попытаться намекнуть, только приведет ли это к чему?

----------


## Sam

Вот! хорошая идея :Smilie:   таки зделаю :Smilie: )))))  :Smilie: ))))))))) намекну :Smilie: )))))

----------


## Евгений Грейт

А Вы не думаете, что эти тексты могут быть кому-то очень нужны? А люди безе передачи и знаний в таких кучах в принципе разобраться не могут.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

А ПОТОМ, продвинутым практикам дается и еще на ухо.... уточнения.... :Wink: 
а публично и массово - только общие  вещи :Embarrassment:

----------

куру хунг (09.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А ПОТОМ, продвинутым практикам дается и еще на ухо.... уточнения....
> а публично и массово - только общие  вещи


Ну если считать тексты по цалунгу с описанием шести йог (кажется в эту книгу входит описание в полном и кратком вариантах с множеством вариантов практики, описанием знаков реализации и пр.) считать общими вещами, то становится грустно.
А ведь такая книга, как и множество других материалов, в том числе и переведенных - свободно лежит

----------


## Sam

А Вы не думаете, что эти тексты могут быть кому-то очень нужны? 

Там не текст а мантра приведена, и слава богу, что садхану не надоумились выложить :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

выложат... и это произойдет... глобализация...
но не получится...  :Wink:  эффективно практиковать.... сейчас люди очень заняты и желают практиковать с результатами... а просто тексты... :Wink:

----------


## Sam

Ну если выложат, тогда как грицца пусть пинают себя пяткой в лоб :Smilie:

----------


## Дордже

ну выложили и что с того? вам жалко чтоли, может кто-то прочитает и ему польза будет) попрактикуйте лучше или дело доброе сделайте вместо того, чтобы индульгировать на всякой чепухе

----------

AlexThunder (19.10.2010), Аня Приходящая (10.10.2010), Буль (09.10.2010), Кузьмич (09.10.2010), лесник (18.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2010)

----------


## Sam

Спасибо, Сонам Т я понял :Smilie: )) тему можно закрывать  :Smilie: ))

----------


## куру хунг

> Я вот немогу понять!  зачем? ну зачем?...
> 
> Докатились, на одном (не буду называть каком, кому карма светит найдут кому нет и не надо) сайте написали мантру Махакалы 6 рукого вопрос: Зачем? нахрена?...идиотизм! полный! бред...﻿ Ответе кто, что думает по данному вопросу мне важы будут, все ответы и прочее.


 А мне вот всегда любопытно, почему в такое отчаяние и негодование приходят
 "блюстители чужих самай". Откуда в людях такая склонность брать ответственность которую на них никто не накладывал.
 Sam-Вы что держатель линия передачи 6-ти рукого Махакалы?
 Иль может быть с вас сам Махакала взял обет охранять самая о неразглашении его тайной мантры на этой планете?
 В этом мире что уже не осталось иных объектов более важных для вашей практики, нежели нарушители самай(они их кстати и не брали я думаю)?

 Что Вы испытываете, на кого направлено негодование и почему? Попытайтесь честно в самим себе разобраться.

----------

AlexThunder (19.10.2010), Sam (13.10.2010), Sergio (20.10.2010), Tong Po (10.10.2010), Yonten (21.10.2010), Буль (09.10.2010), Вангчен (09.10.2010), Громов (12.10.2010), Гьялцен (11.10.2010), Кузьмич (09.10.2010), лесник (18.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (09.10.2010), Сергей Пара (18.11.2013)

----------


## Майя П

> А мне вот всегда любопытно


в детстве говорили: любопытство не порок...., а большое свинство.... ну это было давно и слово "порок" не понимала.... :Cool:

----------


## Сергей Хос

Один знакомый эзотерик еще много лет назад мне говаривал: "Очень удивлюсь, если окажется, что какя-то часть тайного знания осталась еще не опубликованной".

----------

Neroli (09.10.2010), Sam (09.10.2010), Yonten (21.10.2010), Джигме (10.10.2010), лесник (18.10.2010), Марица (17.10.2010), Чиффа (09.10.2010), Шавырин (09.10.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Страшнее не когда просто выложили, а когда выложили черти-как - в безднах англоязычного интернета видел мантру Курукуллы с комментарием в стиле "для приворота"  :Smilie:

----------


## Shunja

Ну если выложат отличные переводы и разъяснения что в этом плохого. Человек не относящийся серьёзно всё равно не добьётся результата. А иной заинтересуется и обратится по адресу.
Да и как вообще быть, если у ч-ка карма такая - не встретися с живым учителем. А практиковать надо. Что ж ему фигу показывать. Как сказал ЕСДЛ надо бно что бы книги были вашими учителями. Если она написана мастером, то это совсем не плохо.

И вот адскими глубинами только народ пугать не надо. Пуганые уже.

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Не так страшно, если что-то выкладывают на буддистских сайтах с благим намерением. А вот представьте, я знаю одну сатанистскую организацию, которая печатает тексты по Чоду, хоть и продающиеся в нашей стране свободно в отдельных изданиях, но тем не менее жутко смотряшиеся в руках какого-нибудь шизотерика. Там еще на обложке один очень сильный Защитник изображен. И как-то ничего, никто не беспокоится. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Чиффа

Профанация - повсеместное явление.  В век информационных технологий поделать с этим ничего нельзя - только практиковать самим и молиться.

----------

Громов (12.10.2010), Марица (17.10.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

Если я правильно помню, Будда сказал о том,что ни чего не утаил из Учения.

А в данном вопросе кого винить? "Что знают двое , знает и свинья"

----------

Zatsunen (17.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Я слышал что публичное разглашение тантр приводит к их исчезновению из нашего мира, в свое время в Тибете так было - Дхарму скрыли в терма. Жаль не помню всей истории и книги где ее читал. Это не "блюдение чужих самай" а забота как об нарушителях самай, так и о сохранении линии преемственности. 
С Ешей Гамбо же шутить никому не советую.

----------

Sam (11.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Если я правильно помню, Будда сказал о том,что ни чего не утаил из Учения.
> 
> А в данном вопросе кого винить? "Что знают двое , знает и свинья"


На мой взгляд это значит что тем кто готов он передал Учение.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Не совсем понимаю, но поскольку форум общий, а не специализированный, спрошу: а в чем собственно проблема и из-за чего такой переполох?

----------


## Dondhup

Переполоха вроде бы нет - спокойное обсуждение. Или я  что то упустил?

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Переполоха вроде бы нет - спокойное обсуждение. Или я  что то упустил?


Мне показалось что первое сообщение задало высокий тон обсуждения. Видимо только показалось - это хорошо.

----------


## Dondhup

Может я внимания не обратил - сейчас работаю и иногда сюда захожу.

----------


## Джигме

> А Вы не думаете, что эти тексты могут быть кому-то очень нужны? А люди безе передачи и знаний в таких кучах в принципе разобраться не могут.


А вы не думайте, просто соблюдайте правила связанные с посвящением и все. Если нельзя публиковать что-то в открытом виде, то значит нельзя.

----------

Torkwemada (16.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Есть увы товарищи которые считаю по другому.

----------


## Джигме

> ну выложили и что с того? вам жалко чтоли, может кто-то прочитает и ему польза будет) попрактикуйте лучше или дело доброе сделайте вместо того, чтобы индульгировать на всякой чепухе


Мне жалко. :Frown:  Жалко что Дхарму не уважают. :Cry:  Я в ней прибежище принимал. А вы?  И то что есть индивидуумы которые себя буддистами считают и не проявляют банального уважения к учению это вовсе не чепуха.




> Ну если выложат отличные переводы и разъяснения что в этом плохого.


А то что это учетелями запрещается и самими текстами которые выкладывают то же ничего?  




> Человек не относящийся серьёзно всё равно не добьётся результата. А иной заинтересуется и обратится по адресу.


Человек не относящийся серьезно такие тексты даже видеть не должен, а кто заинтересуется пусть ищет учение сам. Дхарма это вам не чипсы -зашел в магазин и купил. 




> Да и как вообще быть, если у ч-ка карма такая - не встретися с живым учителем. А практиковать надо. Что ж ему фигу показывать.


Если карма такая то пусть ее исправляет. Тантрой по книгам самостоятельно заниматься нельзя, Пусть эта книга написана мастером.




> Как сказал ЕСДЛ надо бно что бы книги были вашими учителями. Если она написана мастером, то это совсем не плохо.


ЕСДЛ говорил не про тантру, а про сутру.




> И вот адскими глубинами только народ пугать не надо. Пуганые уже.


Плохо пуганные если так до сих пор делают. Или не пуганные совсем, потому что начитаются комментариев как ваши и думают как вы : "А че плохого то?"




> Страшнее не когда просто выложили, а когда выложили черти-как - в безднах англоязычного интернета видел мантру Курукуллы с комментарием в стиле "для приворота"


Я тоже такое же видел, на эзотерическом форуме. Там рекомендовали одной даме мужика с помощью Мантры приворотить. Скоро текстами учения будут пользоваться в туалете со словами : "А чо такого?" :Mad:

----------

Torkwemada (16.10.2010), Майя П (10.10.2010)

----------


## Kim K

Мне проблема видится в том, что человек, практикующий без необходимых preliminaries , имеет мало шансов употребить знание во благо, он скорее будет трансформировать не себя, но толкование своих слабостей.  В нем банальные психи, а он думает что это "гнев Херуки"... и тому подобное.
То получается, что самайя неразглашения основана на Боддхичитте, стремлении уберечь. Типа не можешь подняться, то хоть не падай, дружище! А я постараюсь подняться. и тогда, может обрету больше искуссных средств, чтобы помочь тебе. Так что нам надо сохранить благожелательность друг к другу, чем зародить новую встречу... а мне лично -- уже практиковать по полной, чтоб было чем хорошим тебя встретить, когда встреча состоится.

----------

Konchok Dorje (11.10.2010), Sam (11.10.2010), Же Ка (12.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Я тоже такое же видел, на эзотерическом форуме. Там рекомендовали одной даме мужика с помощью Мантры приворотить. Скоро текстами учения будут пользоваться в туалете со словами : "А чо такого?""
Во времена "культурной революции" такое было в Тибете....

----------

Евгений Габелев (15.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> ""
> Во времена "культурной революции" такое было в Тибете....


кажется это и сейчас в Тибете..
как говорил Ванду (http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....EE%F1%EA%E2%E5)
многие вещи, запрещены к преподаванию в Тибете сейчас.. и многие передачи тоже запрещены...
поэтому дандароновское "Дхарма - на запад"
и видимо часть знаний НАДО все таки раскрывать.... люди стали образованнее и искушеннее... больше видели и определенная часть может трезво оценивать... а в целом Дхарма охраняется защитниками.... и расплата, конечно, жесткая...если что...
тем более что современная наука к некоторым буддистким положениям подошла вплотную....

----------

Евгений Грейт (11.10.2010)

----------


## Sam

Я им отправил писмецо, но сам понял что я сглупил...и всё.

----------


## Евгений Габелев

> "Скоро текстами учения будут пользоваться в туалете со словами : "А чо такого?""....


А может не стоит бояться нам святотатства...??? ну, типа _"мантра поругаема не бывает - но что посеют существа то и пожнут..."_  :Wink: 

Кстатит, реально: _будет ли мантре ущерб - от ее употребления всуе...???_  :Wink: 
- и если да, то какой и почему?
- и если да - то что в ней тогда толку???!!!
- будет ли ущерб Будде от того, что его изображение украшает интерьер борделя...???
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Лакшми

Если человек помнит о Дхарме и практике даже в туалете, -это прекрасно тк жизнь очень коротка и надо использовать каждый момент. Кстати есть мантры для использования в туалете тоже.
В том, что касается самай - есть доля правды, в народном крике на высоких нотах. И страшно не то, что мантру Курукулы для приворота используют, а страшно, то что Цалунг, Дзогчен, Тумо вывешивают не только на сайтиах,  и проводют рекламу и передают публично. И делают это не так называемые "изотерики", а  так называемые тибетские "Ламы" (без имен), и буддийские центры. 
Хотя эти учения хранят специальные самаи, где основным условием является тайная передача, выполнение учениками не только обычного ньендро, но и специального ньендро (подготовительные практики) из именно этого цикла учений, признаки реализации в практики Гуру, Дэва, Дакини.
И проблема не в том, что учение пострадает, и не в ваджрных адах для учителя и ученника (это кажется не скоро и для многих не очевидно), а в том, что практики связанные с тигле, каналами и ветрами и нарушение правил этих практик, приведут не к великому блаженству, переживанию дзогчен  и тд, а либо к сумашедствию и нервным расстройствам, либо к быстрой смерти от сердечных заболеваний. 
Сорри всем, если вышло жестко.

----------

Torkwemada (16.10.2010), Tseten (16.10.2010), Же Ка (15.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Никакого вреда мантре не будет и Будде не будет ущерба. Только будет вред тому кто так сделал. В борделе кстати не самое плохое место. Люди смотрят и у них создается отпечаток в уме благой. Поскольку говорится что даже рассматривание в гневе изображений Будд в приводит в результате к благому.

----------

Dondhup (16.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Я б в борделе и прочих неподходящих местах изображение Будды не стал помещать.
Правда в борделе пока побывать не довелось  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я б в борделе и прочих неподходящих местах изображение Будды не стал помещать.


Перед изображениями Будд вроде как нельзя эээ… бордельничать, это нарушение обета упасаки про ненадлежащее сексуальное поведение.

Так что если б я открыл свой бордель  :Wink:  я тоже б не стал там танки вешать…

----------

Neroli (16.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Если человеку, не знающему китайского языка дать книгу на китайском, даже с самым зловредным содержанием, ему вреда не будет. Если ребенку, не умеющему читать, дать порнографический роман без картинок - вреда не будет. Не думаете ли вы, что те, кто прочитают подобные практики, как-нибудь их смогут применить? 

С этой точки зрения те, кто не понимает сути определенных практик, не смогут их практиковать настолько глубоко, чтобы принести вред себе и окружающим, не приписывайте им йогических качеств :Smilie: 

Что касается тех, кто втемяшет себе в голову, что он станет всемогущим Махакалой, то такого рода отклонения ложаться обычно на нестабильную психику, и такой человек может себя точно так же возомнить себя Эйнштейном или Наполеоном и попадет все равно в психушку. Некоторые видят чертей прямо под кроватью.

Никакое загрязненное восприятие не исказит суть Учения. А предотвратить поток информации в эпоху НТП практически невозможно. Часто из него ничего не может осесть, потому что Учение Будды обладает многослойным смыслом, и каждый более глубокий уровень не открывается без определенных накопленных навыков и заслуг.

----------

Lion Miller (17.10.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.10.2010), Же Ка (17.10.2010), куру хунг (17.10.2010)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

Никто не знает у кого какие самайя, более того, бывает так, что адепт не принимает эти самайя, такой формат. Поэтому обсуждать чужие самайя дело тех, кто не понимает что это такое.
Все кто получил достаточно информации, тот не будет выкладывать ничего почём зря, а шизотёры больные люди, они уже в аду, им что выкладывай что не выкладывай, лучше или хуже им уже не будет.
Посторонние же просто не поймут, максимум что они подумают, что это такая экзотическая тибетская религия, шаманизм.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если человеку, не знающему китайского языка дать книгу на китайском, даже с самым зловредным содержанием, ему вреда не будет. Если ребенку, не умеющему читать, дать порнографический роман без картинок - вреда не будет. Не думаете ли вы, что те, кто прочитают подобные практики, как-нибудь их смогут применить?


Мне когда-то повезло. Я надыбал кривой скан практики Мандаравы. Сейчас даже стыдно вспоминать каких только изысков я не "практиковал" Все закончилось хорошо. Но фиг знает что бы вышло если б в ту пору я начал "практиковать" садхану Симкхамукхи против ведьм. 

Отсюда вывод, если человеку, не знающему китайского, дать китайский гранатомет, все может закончиться гораздо печальнее

----------

Dondhup (18.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (18.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2010), Юндрун Топден (18.10.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Мне когда-то повезло. Я надыбал кривой скан практики Мандаравы. Сейчас даже стыдно вспоминать каких только изысков я не "практиковал" Все закончилось хорошо. Но фиг знает что бы вышло если б в ту пору я начал "практиковать" садхану Симкхамукхи против ведьм. 
> 
> Отсюда вывод, если человеку, не знающему китайского, дать китайский гранатомет, все может закончиться гораздо печальнее


Пример у Вас не убедительный, "двояко-выпуклый" Вы декларируете опасность китайского гранатомёта одной строчкой, а в 4рех предложениях перед этим рассказываете, что для Вас с гранатомётом, всё хорошо закончилось. И я, начинающий практик читая Вас, Продвинутого Практика, пишущего о "тех временах" и доступности гранатомёта и судя по Вам - безопасности игр с ним, начинаю наблюдать в себе некий интерес к этому самому гранатомёту...
Вы часом этой, как её.. скрытой, вирусной рекламой не занимаетесь сейчас?? :EEK!: 
Пойду наслаждаться исчезновением тяги к Вашему гранатомёту..

----------


## Артем Тараненко

:Smilie:  Ну что тут сказать? Ну... повезло мне с гранатометом. А мог ведь пойти по пути "Энергия рэйки от Ямантаки." И такое видел  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Ну что тут сказать? Ну... повезло мне с гранатометом. А мог ведь пойти по пути "Энергия рэйки от Ямантаки." И такое видел


Может это произошло в том числе и в результате знакомства с гранатомётом Вашим?
Может личный опыт и набор его - дело сугубо индивидуальное?
Может из-за взаимозависимости всего, трудно однозначно решить, какой Ваш шаг к чему привёл в итоге и не рановато-ли подбивать черту под всеми шагами?Их ещё будет не мало..

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Т.е. все-таки просто пообщаться.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Хорошо сказано!!!!!!!!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На 42. Артем, корабли лавировали-лавировали, но все-тки вылавировали? :Cool:  Неужто Мандараву? :EEK!:  Могу себе представить Вашу структуру личности :Smilie: 

Значит, надо было скачивать этот текст на языке редкого африканского племени. 

К сожалению, все мы порой играем во взрослые и опасные игрушки, не ведая нажимаем разные красные и всякоразные кнопочки, суем пальцы в розетку, и как до сих пор еще не умерли - диву даюсь :Smilie:  И ничего с этим не попишешь. Нас проносит в силу благой кармы. Пока.

Самодеятельностью мы все занимались, пока чайник еще чайник - это неизбежно. Но гранатомет настоящий, думаю, тот, кто в принципе к буддизму склонен, вряд ли задействует. И это главное :Kiss:

----------


## Secundus

в последние времена всё откроется...

----------


## Штелп

> Т.е. все-таки просто пообщаться.


Не согласен с Вашим изложением вот и непросто общаюсь с Вами, предлагая широкий подход к проблеме без специального зауживания её(проблемы). Солнечный свет содержит все спектры  :Big Grin:  не находите?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не согласен с Вашим изложением вот и непросто общаюсь с Вами, предлагая широкий подход к проблеме без специального зауживания её(проблемы). Солнечный свет содержит все спектры  не находите?


Никогда на палящем солнце  часика на три не засыпали?  :Smilie:

----------

куру хунг (18.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Значит, надо было скачивать этот текст на языке редкого африканского племени.


Пожалуй не этот, а Ваджракилайю или Гуру Драгпура. У тамошних вудуистов он в чести кажется  :Smilie: ))))

----------

Пема Дролкар (18.10.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Никогда на палящем солнце  часика на три не засыпали?


Дважды! В 5 лет и в 13(если Вы о возможности "очень быстрого загара" это у меня было..) Но как это связано с темой ? Или Вы о принципиальном, о самсаре?(есть много солнца-плохо, нет солнца- плохо, солнца недостаточно и растёт только клюква-отвратительно) Но так можно договориться до того, что свет учения-......
Вы о чём?

----------


## Ollerus

> Я вот немогу понять!  зачем? ну зачем?...
> 
> Докатились, на одном (не буду называть каком, кому карма светит найдут кому нет и не надо) сайте написали мантру Махакалы 6 рукого вопрос: Зачем? нахрена?...идиотизм! полный! бред...﻿ Ответе кто, что думает по данному вопросу мне важы будут, все ответы и прочее.


Чем больше препятствий встретит идущий на своем пути, тем быстрее научится их преодолевать. У людей есть свобода выбирать между любыми путями, единственный минус, они редко это делают осознанно

----------


## Yonten

> ... страшно не то, что мантру Курукулы для приворота используют, а страшно, то что Цалунг, Дзогчен, Тумо вывешивают не только на сайтиах,  и проводют рекламу и передают публично. И делают это не так называемые "изотерики", а  так называемые тибетские "Ламы" (без имен), и буддийские центры.


Лакшми, извиняюсь, со всем уважением, но я вот слышал, что Будда оставил тысячи разнообразных учений для  учеников, которые обладают разными способностями. Восхитительно, что кто-то в наш век упадка  встретился с передачей этих прекрасных учений. Лакшми, отчего Вам страшно? Может не стоит так бояться! Ламы всякие нужны, Ламы всякие важны. В прошлом году вот например приезжал Тибетский Лама (имя не помню), вообще учений не давал, только пел и декларировал на тибетском языке, и играл на музыкальных инструментах, причем что удивительно, в магазине в центре Москвы. Но наверно не всем поголовно походит такая неторопливая форма практики, как внимательное слушание исполняемых ритуалов и литургий... хотя наверняка это необычайно сильно духовно развивает.




> Хотя эти учения хранят специальные самаи, где основным условием является тайная передача, выполнение учениками не только обычного ньендро, но и специального ньендро (подготовительные практики) из именно этого цикла учений, признаки реализации в практики Гуру, Дэва, Дакини.


Лакмши, у Вас за плечами виден огромный груз знаний, но как Вы узнали о том, кто из тех, кто получил передачи Дзогчен, Туммо и т.д. выполнил предварительные практики, а кто нет? Почему не предположить, что все сложилось совершенным образом, все выполнили необходимые условия, и передачу получили те, кому кармически было суждено встретиться с Учением. И давайте за них порадуемся! 




> И проблема не в том, что учение пострадает, и не в ваджрных адах для учителя и ученника (это кажется не скоро и для многих не очевидно), а в том, что практики связанные с тигле, каналами и ветрами и нарушение правил этих практик, приведут не к великому блаженству, переживанию дзогчен  и тд, а либо к сумашедствию и нервным расстройствам, либо к быстрой смерти от сердечных заболеваний.


Если я Вас правильно понял, ничего страшного не случится, учение не пострадает, Бодхисаттвы отправятся вычерпывать сансару, и помогут всем страдающим, даже в ваджрных адах. Хвала им! Спасибо кстати за информацию, что практики связанные с тигле, каналами и ветрами и нарушение правил этих практик, ведут к необычным состояниям, я тут читал книгу про Другпа Кюнле, и многое было загадкой. Теперь же все ясно. Количество занимающихся янтра-йогой УЖАСАЕТ!  :EEK!:  Действительно, не далеко не каждое сердце среднестатистического жителя РФ выдержит такое созерцать, количество быстрых смертей может зашкалить. Низкий поклон за предупреждение, и просьба подсказать, когда приблизительно начнутся проявляться последствия данных занятий. Докатились!  :Mad:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.10.2010)

----------


## лесник

> страшно, то что Цалунг, Дзогчен, Тумо вывешивают не только на сайтиах,  и проводют рекламу и передают публично. И делают это не так называемые "изотерики", а  так называемые тибетские "Ламы" (без имен), и буддийские центры. 
> Хотя эти учения хранят специальные самаи, где основным условием является тайная передача, выполнение учениками не только обычного ньендро, но и специального ньендро (подготовительные практики) из именно этого цикла учений, признаки реализации в практики Гуру, Дэва, Дакини.
> И проблема не в том, что учение пострадает, и не в ваджрных адах для учителя и ученника (это кажется не скоро и для многих не очевидно), а в том, что практики связанные с тигле, каналами и ветрами и нарушение правил этих практик, приведут не к великому блаженству, переживанию дзогчен  и тд, а либо к сумашедствию и нервным расстройствам, либо к быстрой смерти от сердечных заболеваний. 
> Сорри всем, если вышло жестко.


И волосы на ладошках могут вырасти еще от этого-)

Одним из первых проповедников буддизма, которого пригласили в Тибет, был знаменитый Шантаракшита. Он пришел в Тибет и начал проповедовать Дхарму царю и его придворным. Но большого успеха эта проповедь не имела. Там были разные причины. Но одна из них заключалась в том, что прежде бонские учения передавались по семейно-родственным линиям, считалось, что владеть всей полнотой учения могут лишь избранные, жрецы. И они передавали учение только своим детям или приближенным, тайно. А простым смертным открывали лишь часть учения. Такова была модель передачи религиозного знания в Тибете того времени. А тут пришел человек, который открыто проповедовал учение, для всех, никаких секретов и тайн. Тибетцам это было непонятно. Отчасти поэтому миссия Шантаракшиты провалилась. 

Когда я смотрю на нынешний тибетский буддизм, мне кажется, что тибетцы так и не смогли побороть ту прежнюю добуддийскую модель с ее избранностью, тайнами и секретами. Что, в общем-то, не очень похоже на буддизм, который наоборот разрушал все барьеры и снимал ограничения. Поэтому то, что некоторые ламы вывешивают все это на сайтах, нужно только приветствовать.

----------

Secundus (21.10.2010), Yonten (20.10.2010), Евгений Габелев (20.10.2010), куру хунг (20.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.10.2010), Сергей Хос (21.10.2010)

----------


## Евгений Габелев

> Когда я смотрю на нынешний тибетский буддизм, мне кажется, что тибетцы так и не смогли побороть ту прежнюю добуддийскую модель с ее избранностью, тайнами и секретами...


Согласен...  :Mad:  Как говорил Калу Ринпоче: _"Буддизм подобен алмазу. когда он лежит на красном материале - он становится красным, когда на синем - синим, оставаясь при этом все тем же алмазом..."_

Будизм окрашивается в "_цвета_" то есть в культурные реалии той культуры, среди которой распространяется. Тибетский буддизм впитал Бон со всеми его "прибамбасами", японский - конфуцианство, даосизм и самурайскую суровость... 

Каким будет _европейский будизм_ -  кто знает. И - имено мы его и создаем сейчас!!! Вот в этих самых дискусиях создаем. Одно ясно - он будет* совсем другим...*

----------


## Враджа

> И волосы на ладошках могут вырасти еще от этого-)
> 
> ...............
> Когда я смотрю на нынешний тибетский буддизм, мне кажется, что тибетцы так и не смогли побороть ту прежнюю добуддийскую модель с ее избранностью, тайнами и секретами. Что, в общем-то, не очень похоже на буддизм, который наоборот разрушал все барьеры и снимал ограничения. Поэтому то, что некоторые ламы вывешивают все это на сайтах, нужно только приветствовать.


А то что ванги и садханы передают людям не принявшим прибежища, и не планирующим его принимать, нужно приветствовать?

----------

Dondhup (20.10.2010), Pema Sonam (21.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (20.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Когда я смотрю на нынешний тибетский буддизм, мне кажется, что тибетцы так и не смогли побороть ту прежнюю добуддийскую модель с ее избранностью, тайнами и секретами. Что, в общем-то, не очень похоже на буддизм, который наоборот разрушал все барьеры и снимал ограничения. Поэтому то, что некоторые ламы вывешивают все это на сайтах, нужно только приветствовать.


С другой стороны, смотря на евро-американский буддизм вспоминаются местами мадам Блаватская и прочие Бабы Саи.

----------

Dondhup (20.10.2010)

----------


## лесник

> А то что ванги и садханы передают людям не принявшим прибежища, и не планирующим его принимать, нужно приветствовать?


В данном случае мне неясна мотивация людей, и лам, и тех, кто "берет" ванги, не принимая прибежища. Тут нужно не приветствовать, а разбираться-)

----------

куру хунг (20.10.2010)

----------


## лесник

> С другой стороны, смотря на евро-американский буддизм вспоминаются местами мадам Блаватская и прочие Бабы Саи.



Блаватская и Рерихи эксплуатировали буддизм во многом потому, что никто о нем ничего не знал. Поэтому Рерих мог называть себя воплощением Далай-ламы, а Блаватская писать странные вещи. Чем больше людей узнают о буддизме, в том числе и благодаря вывешиванию на сайтах тайн и секретов, тем труднее будет наладить лохотрон. Так мне кажется. 

Евро-американский буддизм, что бы это ни значило, страдает чрезмерным интеллектуализмом и психологизмом, на мой взгляд. Другая крайность.

----------

Dondhup (20.10.2010), Yonten (21.10.2010), куру хунг (20.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.10.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Каким будет _европейский будизм_ -  кто знает. И - имено мы его и создаем сейчас!!! Вот в этих самых дискусиях создаем. Одно ясно - он будет* совсем другим...*


До того, как у них появился «локализованный» буддизм, тибетцы усердно практиковали индийский, а японцы —китайский. И только так может появиться европейский буддизм —в результате практики и достижения реализации европейцами, а не в результате дискуссий, провоцируемых нашими беспокойными умами, я считаю.

----------

Yonten (21.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (21.10.2010)

----------


## Евгений Габелев

> В данном случае мне неясна мотивация людей, и лам, и тех, кто "берет" ванги, не принимая прибежища. Тут нужно не приветствовать, а разбираться-)


Ну что тут разбираться - растреливать без суда и следствия на месте, и вся недолгота...!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Чего неясно-то, люди просто _"коллекционируют посвящения_"!!! Поблее числом да покруче, чтоб было чем похвалиться. Типичный *"духовный материализм"* - когда_ Дхарма становится предметом обладания_.

Что же до *"дающих"* - то _неоскудеет их рука..._ они - просто _заботятся о выживании_ - и Дхармы Будды и своем лично. а что Вы на их месте станете делать в их ситуации...  :Mad:

----------


## Sergio

Времена меняются, помню на одной из практик один тибетский лама (Дрикунг Кагью) дал технику, которая ранее считалась секретной, а сейчас на нее было дано благословение от его коренного учителя. И это общая тенденция, которую, кстати одобряют многие известные ламы. Конечно это не должно относиться ко всему, есть вещи, которые действительно могут причинить вред практикующему без достаточных инструкций и посвящений.
Только не надо так сильно волноваться по этому поводу, а то это это только вводит в бессмысленное беспокойство "защитников" и отвращает от Дхармы. По меньше пены, Друзья!

----------


## Dondhup

Сейчас во времена крайнего упадка пытаются спасти тех кого можно еще спасти.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.10.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

[QUOTE=Yonten;360239]

Лакмши, у Вас за плечами виден огромный груз знаний, но как Вы узнали о том, кто из тех, кто получил передачи Дзогчен, Туммо и т.д. выполнил предварительные практики, а кто нет? Почему не предположить, что все сложилось совершенным образом, все выполнили необходимые условия, и передачу получили те, кому кармически было суждено встретиться с Учением. И давайте за них порадуемся! 


В принципе можно предположить все-что угодно  :Smilie:  , и легко это обосновать  :Smilie:  ,
но я читала одно предсказание  Падмасамбхавы о начале времен упадка (Вы конечно-же тоже читали !), и что-то мне это все напоминает, наверно я излишне мнительна и это моя личная проблема. Обрашусь к психологу  :Cry: !

 И еще надо заметить, что никто из Ринпоче "мирового" маштаба, например Сакья Тринзин Ринпоче, Шамар Ринпоче, Дильго Кьенце Ринпоче, Кармапа и Кармапы, Цетрул Ринпоче, Тенга Ринпоче, Чадрал Ринпоче, Ситу Ринпоче, Каток Ринпоче, Пема Цеванг Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Чоки Тринчен Ринпоче, Пенор Ринпоче  и многие другие Ринпоче, чьи лотосовые стопы нерушимы, как и доверие к этим Учителям во всем мире, так вот эти Драгоценные Ринпоче никогда не дают вышеуказанных учений для общественности вообще и для западной общественности вообще тоже. Наверное эти учителя просто не знакомы с такими Учениями  :Smilie:   Кстати и Его Святейшество Далай -Лама тоже не передает таких учений публично, и Его ныне живуший учитель Трульшик Ринпоче. 
 Его Святейшества Далай-Лама и  Ринпоче, всегда охотно отвечают на вопрос, почему  такие Учения не передаются публично в принципе. 
Именно учения и книги (в основном) этих драгоценных Учителей научили меня бояться таких раздачь (хотя это все очень интерессно, особенно йога с партнером), но поскольку  практика моя не совершенна и что бы закончить одно ньендро у меня не хватает времени  и средств (одно ньендро в полном затворничестве занимает пять месяцев или полгода, при стабильном темпе и хорошем здоровье). Знаю многих буддистов, у них тоже сложно со времинем и стабильной практикой, но вот на учения туммо и цалунг все ходят. Наверное мои знакомые не правильные практикующие или я не правильно их воспринимаю  :Smilie:  
Но тут говорится, Чукча, он что видит о том и поет  :Kiss:  !

Я рада, что Ваши знакомые такие продвинутые и постигшие отричение люди, что успели выполнить два ньендро и успешно практикуют цалунг,туммо и дзогчен.Наверное и знаки реализации есть ? 

Даже завидно как-то...  :Embarrassment:  по хорошему.

Да будет благо !

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Евро-американский буддизм, что бы это ни значило, страдает чрезмерным интеллектуализмом и психологизмом, на мой взгляд. Другая крайность.


 :Smilie:  Интеллектуализм, грите.  :Smilie:  Тонглен по местам силы давать - это уже по-другому называется.

----------


## Жимба Анжил

> В данном случае мне неясна мотивация людей, и лам, и тех, кто "берет" ванги, не принимая прибежища. Тут нужно не приветствовать, а разбираться-)


Ванг в себе содержит всё необходимое прибежище, собственно, это и есть прибежище.

----------

Артем Тараненко (20.10.2010), куру хунг (20.10.2010), Марица (28.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

> Будизм окрашивается в "цвета" то есть в культурные реалии той культуры, среди которой распространяется. Тибетский буддизм впитал Бон со всеми его "прибамбасами", японский - конфуцианство, даосизм и самурайскую суровость...


Сами же себе и противоречите, то говорите что алмаз остаётся алмазом, то, выходит, говорите что ткань прокрашивает алмаз. Буддизм никогда ничего не впитывал, кроме бытовых внешних атрибутов, в том числе местных богов. 




> Чего неясно-то, люди просто "коллекционируют посвящения"!!! Поблее числом да покруче, чтоб было чем похвалиться. Типичный "духовный материализм" - когда Дхарма становится предметом обладания.
> 
> Что же до "дающих" - то неоскудеет их рука... они - просто заботятся о выживании - и Дхармы Будды и своем лично. а что Вы на их месте станете делать в их ситуации...


Вы когда что-то о чём-то пишете, то тщательно взвешивайте, достаточно ли Вы знаете предмет или не очень. Если есть сомнения, то, может, и не надо ничего сообщать. Договорились?

----------

Гьялцен (21.10.2010), куру хунг (20.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> И еще надо заметить, что никто из Ринпоче "мирового" маштаба, например Сакья Тринзин Ринпоче, Шамар Ринпоче, Дильго Кьенце Ринпоче, Кармапа и Кармапы, Цетрул Ринпоче, Тенга Ринпоче, Чадрал Ринпоче, Ситу Ринпоче, Каток Ринпоче, Пема Цеванг Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Чоки Тринчен Ринпоче, Пенор Ринпоче  и многие другие Ринпоче, чьи лотосовые стопы нерушимы, как и доверие к этим Учителям во всем мире, так вот эти Драгоценные Ринпоче никогда не дают вышеуказанных учений для общественности вообще и для западной общественности вообще тоже. Наверное эти учителя просто не знакомы с такими Учениями   Кстати и Его Святейшество Далай -Лама тоже не передает таких учений публично, и Его ныне живуший учитель Трульшик Ринпоче.


 Вас неверно проинформировали. :Cry:

----------

Артем Тараненко (20.10.2010), Лакшми (21.10.2010)

----------


## Yonten

> И еще надо заметить, что никто из Ринпоче "мирового" маштаба, например Сакья Тринзин Ринпоче, Шамар Ринпоче, Дильго Кьенце Ринпоче, Кармапа и Кармапы, Цетрул Ринпоче, Тенга Ринпоче, Чадрал Ринпоче, Ситу Ринпоче, Каток Ринпоче, Пема Цеванг Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Чоки Тринчен Ринпоче, Пенор Ринпоче  и многие другие Ринпоче, чьи лотосовые стопы нерушимы, как и доверие к этим Учителям во всем мире, так вот эти Драгоценные Ринпоче никогда не дают вышеуказанных учений для общественности вообще и для западной общественности вообще тоже. Наверное эти учителя просто не знакомы с такими Учениями   Кстати и Его Святейшество Далай -Лама тоже не передает таких учений публично, и Его ныне живуший учитель Трульшик Ринпоче.


Перед вышеперечисленными святыми Учителями много раз простираюсь и желаю им долгой жизни. Очень рад за Вашу удивительную способность знать о том кто, что, когда, кому передавал. 




> Именно учения и книги (в основном) этих драгоценных Учителей научили меня бояться таких раздачь (хотя это все очень интерессно, особенно йога с партнером)


Искренне удивлен,  что полученные учения научили Вас боятся. 
По поводу партнерской йоги возможно вы что-то напутали Уважаемая! Поскольку на такие семинары Вы ходить боитесь, значит от кого-то что-то услышали. Это похоже на испорченный телефон или сплетни. Вам может кто-то рассказал про передачи парной йоги на семинарах известного даосского мастера Мантак Чи, у него и книги по этой теме есть. Чья-то фантазия разыгралась, и перенесла эти весь этот цигун на тибетскую почву, а тут может люди целомудренно янтра-йогой занимаются, стараясь постигнуть глубокий смысл полученных дзогченовских учений.

Если не затруднит, пришлите ссылку на книгу, где описан вред от получения передачи на практику туммо. И еще информацией об открытых семинарах по туммо и прочих страшных темах не поделитесь (если что, можно в личку)? А то я грешным делом после общения с Вами загорелся желанием попасть на такую вот раздачу, а не знаю куда к кому идти.




> Наверное мои знакомые не правильные практикующие или я не правильно их воспринимаю


Ваши слова пробудили воспоминание о пророческих словах Винни-Пуха про неправильных пчел, которые делают неправильный мед.
В связи с чем, хочу привести цитату из книги "Учения Дакини", которая имхо будет в этой ветке уместной: 
"..Бодхичитта намерения будет нарушена, если: ... 3) из-за тебя человек пожалеет об обширном корне созданных заслуг, который является поводом для радости, а не сожаления... 4) под влиянием гнева ты порицаешь бодхисаттву, обладающего бодхичиттой... В качестве противоядия от того, чтобы вызывать у других чувство сожаления, утверждай всех существ в добродетели, ведущей к великому просветлению будд. В качестве противоядия от того, чтобы осуждать других под влиянием гнева восхваляй всех последователей Махаяны, считая их своими учителями."

Давайте жить дружно, и не осуждать живых существ, и особенно Учителей, какими бы они не казались нам в силу нашего кармического видения.

----------


## Лакшми

Yonten, не надо все воспринимать так лично  :Smilie:  ! 
Знаете, черный пиар-тоже пиар (шутка  :Smilie:  ) ! 
Форум и существует для того, чтобы высказывать свое мнение.  И дилиться информацией.
Той информацией и мыслями, которой каждый  распологает. Все люди разные. 
Хотите, что бы все были одинаковые ? 
Мантак Чи мне неизвестен  :Smilie: , специально ради Вас посмотрю кто это такой. Но если Вы уважаемый так сведущи в йоге с партнером, то не надо со мной делится этим, плиз. 
Вы все время пытаетесь делать выводы, и переходите на личности ( кто-то сказал,вы читали, вас неправильно информировали), уверенна, что это лишнее, даже если Вы профессиональный психолог. 
И не надо передергивать, никто не говорил о вреде практики туммо, и вреде практик, а говорилась, что любая практика касающаяся каналов и ветров, может быть опасна без надлежащий подготовки. Что существуют самаи (надеюсь, что еще хоть для некоторых существуют ). Я никак не порицал бодхичитту, последователей Махаяны и тд. 

Хотелось высказать свое мнение, в порядке информации, а не флуда и словесной дуэли.
Вы уважаемый Yonten, похоже специально зарегестрировались, что бы тут, мечем помахать. Видимо после Ваших воспитательных бисед, я должна писать "только о хорошем", и смайликов добовлять побольше, или только одни смайлики  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Yonten

Лакшми, если обидел чем, извиняюсь, пишите что хотите  :Kiss:  Просто зашел на форум, ткнул мышкой, и попал на Ваш пост, тональность которого напомнила мне статью некоего А.Кураева  :EEK!:  За информацию Вашу спасибо большое, наверняка теперь все те заблудшие овцы, которые сходили на "неправильные" передачи Учений, а также прочитавшие "неправильные" книги и информацию на "неправильных" сайтах раскайятся в содеянном, сожгут еретические тексты, и наступит мир и покой!

ИМХО осуждение публично действий Учителей (даже без имен) помогает вносить раздоры в сангху, а людям, которые ходили на осуждаемые Вами передачи Учений (по Дзогчену, Туммо и прочим "запрещенным" темам), это ничего, кроме огорчения не принесет. Или я чего-то не понимаю в силу своей врожденной тупизны, за что нижайше прошу извинить убогого.

Также извиняюсь за приведенную цитату (подумал что в ДАННОЙ ветке это будет уместно), никак не хотел Вас обидеть, эти слова Гуру Ринпоче были обращены к Еше Цогъял.  К Вам же относилась цитата из Винни-Пуха. Еще раз извините пожалуйста.

----------


## Лакшми

Ого ! Про Еше Цогьял никаких паралелей с собой не проводила.
А вот   за Вини-Пуха спасибо, персоонаж родной и мне он симпатичен от всей души. 
Про раздор сложно сказать, посмотрите первый пост темы. 
Там люди возмущаются и мнение других  спрашивают. Наверное те, кто Мантры Махакалы разместил тоже могли бы обидеться и завопить. 
Наверное проявили сострадание и не завопили.
Ну вот накипело (гнев-неведенье-привязанность), высказалась, даже сразу извенилась. 
Это личное мнение, и на истину в высшей инстанции не претендует.

Так что, и Вы извените, если что не так   :Smilie: .

----------


## Гьялцен

> Чего неясно-то, люди просто _"коллекционируют посвящения_"!!! Поблее числом да покруче, чтоб было чем похвалиться. Типичный *"духовный материализм"* - когда_ Дхарма становится предметом обладания_.
> 
> :


Рекомендую обратиться к Суражу на Ясный свет. Чтобы прояснить вопрос, что такое посвящения, для чего нужны и т.д. 
www.clearlight.borda.ru

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Евро-американский буддизм, что бы это ни значило, страдает чрезмерным интеллектуализмом и психологизмом, на мой взгляд. Другая крайность.


Такой чрезмерный интеллектуализм и психологизм, по-моему, только в России и можно в отношении буддизма заметить. Это я Вам, как "абориген" говорю :Smilie: 

Слышали про "тоннельное" видение на западе? так оно на самом деле существует тут у большинства. И порой, наверно, это даже и хорошо. Пытаться знать все во всех областях, по-моему, и не нужно. Главное, добрых и неглупых людей тут, возможно, и поболее :Smilie: 

Интеллектуалы в массе - типично российское явление. Это типично российская фишка - изо всех сил быть как можно интеллектуальнее. А уж российский буддист-интеллектуал - эттт что-то :Smilie:  Почитать хоть бы этот же БФ :Smilie:  

В Европе в большинстве своем люди ковыряют себе потихоньку то, что Учитель сказал.

----------


## Маша_ла

Соглашусь с Пемой. В Америке, например, в БЦ живут Ринпоче и Ламы, они там особо никому не дают впадать в крайности.. А у нас тут мы сами по себе, книжек начитались и усе.. Сплошной интеллектуализм и психологизм получается.
Тут пока что Ринпочей и Лам живет немного. Надо больше их сюда приглашать жить и руководить центрами. Тогда и практика пойдет веселее.. А то такой Интернет-буддизм получается, что мама не горюй. Ежели это все в серьез воспринимать, что в сети выложено.. И все подряд читать и на ус мотать.. То результаты могут быть разными.
Вообще, предлагаю название темы сменить на "Дожились!" Потому что именно дожились вот до такой жизни.. 
Главное, чтобы от всего этого не росла запутанность, по-моему. А этого сложно добиться без надлежащего руководства, по-моему.

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Соглашусь с Пемой. В Америке, например, в БЦ живут Ринпоче и Ламы, они там особо никому не дают впадать в крайности.. А у нас тут мы сами по себе, книжек начитались и усе.. Сплошной интеллектуализм и психологизм получается.
> Тут пока что Ринпочей и Лам живет немного. Надо больше их сюда приглашать жить и руководить центрами. Тогда и практика пойдет веселее.. А то такой Интернет-буддизм получается, что мама не горюй. Ежели это все в серьез воспринимать, что в сети выложено.. И все подряд читать и на ус мотать.. То результаты могут быть разными.
> Вообще, предлагаю название темы сменить на "Дожились!" Потому что именно дожились вот до такой жизни.. 
> Главное, чтобы от всего этого не росла запутанность, по-моему. А этого сложно добиться без надлежащего руководства, по-моему.


 Ну да, ну да.

 А ещё надо, так вот хрясь по столу кулаком, и зычным голосом:

 -А подать сюда Ляпкина-Тяпкина!!!! :Big Grin:

----------

Yonten (21.10.2010), Гьялцен (21.10.2010), Маша_ла (21.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вот же спелись-то, а?  :Smilie:  И на Западе тоже таких хватает, поверьте. И шамано-буддистов, и нью-эйджеров с элементами буддийской медитации. Маша, в Калмыкии лам живет изрядно, да вот как-то туда не особо рвутся буддисты  :Smilie:  А в Москве по большей части отношение к ним как охотника к оленю.  :Smilie:

----------

куру хунг (21.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Отношение к Учителю, как охотник - олень. Когда ты охотишься за Учителем чтобы что-то от него урвать, а не ради вылезания из сансары.

В Калмыкии вполне себе аутентичные тибетские ламы живут, стараниями ваджрного семейства

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Secundus

аффтар, от того, что кто-то узнает тайное, что изменится лично в вашей жизни ? замедлит ли это вас на Пути ? или вообще собьет с Пути ? 

Если да, то, может быть, не окружающие станут причиной, а слабость собственных духовных корней ?

чтобы ни происходило в сансаре - мы должны невозмутимо продолжать свое движение на Пути, не так ли ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хорошо, что в Калмыкии живут аутентичные Ламы.. Если бы в Мск жило достаточное кол-во аутентичных Лам всех традиций, то народ,  наверное, немного бы успокоился, наверное.
> По моему опыту, для стабильного устаканивания в практике, очень важно присутствие квалифицированного учителя. Хотелось бы, чтобы и в нашем городе были учителя нашей традиции, просто.. Но нужно помещение и все такое.. И нету пока ничего.


Всё вполне может организоваться. Какое-то время (а может и сейчас) ачарья из Сакья жил в Калмыкии. Что мешает пригласить в Мск?

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Негде жить, практиковать и все такое. Нету помещения. Если бы было.. То уж расстарались бы как-нибудь, наверное. Людей мало. Денех нету  Как всегда.


Хм. если память не изменяет, тот ачарья жил и учил на квартире. Тогда не было помещения под центр Сакья. Сейчас не знаю, может и появилось. Да и некоторые ламы начинали в Мск с того, что жили и обучали так сказать в домашних условиях.

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так нету условий домашних даже, Олег.. Если бы были, мы бы тут не сидели, а что-то делали, наверное..


Что-то не понял. Среди последователей Сакья нет тех, кто способен на своей квартире (в каком-то случае) или на съемной квартире в Мск помогать жить учителю из Сакья? Вы это хотите сказать?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ДА!!! И как мне это жаль - не передать словами. Пока так.. Последние 15 лет.
> Последователей Сакья в Мск - кот наплакал. У меня возможностей нету вообще никаких, у Сергея - тоже. Ну и все. Больше никто об этом даже и не думал, наверное..


Что еще сказать... делайте пожелания, практики и пр. Может когда-нибудь ситуация изменится.

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Дык ить молимся.. Да вот чето все пока никак. Кармы нету, видимо. А жаль..

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

> Интеллектуалы в массе - типично российское явление. Это типично российская фишка - изо всех сил быть как можно интеллектуальнее.


Предлагаете изо всех сил быть глупее?




> В Европе в большинстве своем люди ковыряют себе потихоньку то, что Учитель сказал.


Учитель сказал быть хоть немного поинтеллектуальнее.

----------

Гьялцен (21.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если бы в Мск жило достаточное кол-во аутентичных Лам всех традиций, то народ,  наверное, немного бы успокоился, наверное.


Так что ж мешает-то? Мне вот хотелось, так Рангриг Ринпоче ажно до нашего медвежьего угла как-то добрался.  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Негде жить, практиковать и все такое. Нету помещения. Если бы было.. То уж расстарались бы как-нибудь, наверное. Людей мало. Денех нету  Как всегда.


В Москве. Людей мало. Ага.  :Smilie:  И денег нееееетуууу. Вот в Калмыкии толпы народу и денег валом.  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ДА!!! И как мне это жаль - не передать словами. Пока так.. Последние 15 лет.
> Последователей Сакья в Мск - кот наплакал. У меня возможностей нету вообще никаких, у Сергея - тоже. Ну и все. Больше никто об этом даже и не думал, наверное..
> Как-то нету кармы для развития Сакья Дхармы в России.. Хотя, уж конечно, Святейшество бы прислал сюда хорошего Ламу, были бы условия. Но их нету. Негде. Просто некуда приглашать жить Ламу в Мск.


О! Маш, а давайте его к нам в Воскресенск? Час сорок на автобусе и Вы тут. Я за ним присмотрю в отсутствие. Практики как-нибудь 7-8 000 рублей на съем сносной однушки насобирают. А то и домик в деревне разыщем.  :Smilie:  

Поверьте, что нет преград для патриотов  :Smilie:  А если его в Кунпенлинге поселить, то, я так думаю, тамошнее руководство будет радо до ус... умопомрачения и смещения лунгов  :Smilie:

----------

куру хунг (21.10.2010), Маша_ла (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Вспоминается одна фраза Кхандро Ринпоче.  :Smilie: 
Пока не будет в Мск группы серьезных практиков (в ее линии), она здесь не появится.
Не в квартире скорее всего дело. Но это опять-таки предположение

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.10.2010), куру хунг (21.10.2010), Маша_ла (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну уж давайте не будем с таким сарказмом и уберем приставку "бизнес". Я пока что только жертвую на это дело, а не организую на этом собирание денег.

Если есть только 2 члена общины, то это и не община. Так что непонятен вопрос сам по себе. Только вот я не совсем понимаю, на посвящении Хеваджры было много народу (очень сожалею, что туда не доехал, ибо дурак). Кто все эти люди? 

Я вот, к примеру, отдаю себе отчет, что в Воскресенске и районе проживают 2 буддиста - я и моя жена и не претендую на необходимость приглашения ЧННР или Кьенце Еши Намкая в наши края, а сам езжу. Нет возможности иметь Учителя под боком - организуйте интернет-трансляции, как в ДО. Думаю, что ЕССТ эта идея понравится, при условии, что этим будут заниматься его ученики. Рупь за сто даю.

Ну и насчет Кунпенлинга - тоже думаю мысль. Правда опять же при том условии, что будет проявлен интерес, а не: "А как бы приехал к нам Ринпоче, да поднял целину"  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

Ну и в Калмыкии с властями проблем меньше, в Москве соседи проявляют бдительность сразу, кто? что ? Колдун тибетский приехал, и народ ходит, поет, воет- бессовство. Не каждый согласится сдать квартируили комнату под центр .  Дело не только в деньгах наверное.
Вот сайт бы Сакья... 
А то на русском  о Сакья почитать можно только в постах Маша_ла. 
Спасибо, Маше_ла !

Я знаю нескольких людей, кто с удовольствием платил бы небольшую сумму взносов ежемесечно, на аренду квартиры для Сакья - центра. Никто к сожалению чрезмерными средствами не распологает. Но на посвящении было так много народу, если бы практикующие  жертвовал по 25-30уе в месяц, то 30-40 человек могли бы снимать квартиру... 
Наверное дело действительно не только в денгах, а в совокупносьти разных условий...

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.10.2010), Маша_ла (21.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

А ведь хорошая идея Маша, насчет сайта.
Делайте на русском. Хоть что-то будет. А то начинать сразу с большого, это наверное не очень уместно

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Блин, хорошо, что у нас модератор из своих. А то неровен час раздел форума за малочисленность прикроют  :Smilie: 

ОМ А ХУМ ОМ А ХУМ ОМ А ХУМ

Надо пометить, что и Маше памятник надо будет сварганить за увод ущербной темы в красивую практическую плоскость

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, организация центра - благое дело. Я думаю, для этого надо иметь талант маркетолога. Я не умею пока что.


Дхарма-маркетинг...  :Smilie: ))))))))) Молчумолчумолчу




> Насчет интернет-трансляций - я вообще против. Сорри


А я вот с ваджрными братьями бьюсь уже не первый год за то, чтобы у членов общины была возможность участвовать в той же календарной ганапуджи вне зависимости от возможности приехать в гомпу




> Насчет того, кто получал Хеваджру.. Я приехать не смогла.. Я говорила Сергею, что надо бы взять контакты людей, получающих ванг, но он это кому-то поручил и это не сделали. В итоге в Римэ на Хеваджру ходит пара людей и все.


Ну вот Кьенце Еши в Москве. Чего не пригласите?  :Smilie:  Он еще в детстве Святейшество за серьги дергал  :Smilie:  Потом вроде там Гордона поминали всуе  :Smilie:  Знаковая фигура. Видите как получается, сайт кому-то поручили, данные собрать кому-то поручили, и чего у нас учителя не приезжают? Я не в укор, просто знаю, что такая работа держится исключительно на маньяках.




> Меня это вообще не беспокоит, если честно. У меня все есть, что мне нужно... Но должна же быть еще польза другим людям. И еще есть на самом деле несколько очень хороших Учителей, которые бы с удовольствием приехали сюда, но..


А вот за других людей думать не надо. Сам этим страдал и полбу за то же получал. Мендрубчика в чаек или в колодец - это пожалуйста, но обуславливать никого нельзя. Можно нарваться на вполне себе неблагие последствия.




> *На Серегу одна надежда*. Я не могу ничего, кроме как переводить, чето жертвовать на центр и все такое. А этого на начальном этапе не достаточно.


Маш, да с Вашей-то энергией... Побойтесь Падмасамбхаву.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Мааааша  :Frown:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Век воли не видать


Ну зачем саму себя так проклинать-то? Просто начало хорошее, что вот неплохо бы учителей хороших и разных, а конец - ...но пусть этим Серега занимается и Артем ему в помощь в качестве маркетолога  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Спасибо  :Smilie:  Могу дать Серегины контакты, если Вы серьезно! Может чето хорошее из этого получится  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Маш, я никогда не отказываюсь помочь. Но иногда обтоятельства складываются таким образом, что я могу помочь советом или идеей. К тому же глупо рассчитывать, что я из Воскресенска решу быстрее проблемы в Москве. Если нужна помощь - говорите какая. Если буду в силах помочь - всегда буду рад.

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Спасибо. Я сама не знаю, какая помощь нужна. Но спасибо на добром слове  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Спасибо. Я сама не знаю, какая помощь нужна. Но спасибо на добром слове


Тоже можно сказать и про сайт. Если требуется помощь, то некоторый движок уже есть на котором можно что-то пробовать, настраивать и пр.
Я говорю про работоспособную заготовку сайта, место для которого предоставлено пока Белоусовым. Так что что-то сделать можно

----------

Pema Sonam (21.10.2010), Маша_ла (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я Вам могу дать на_водку.  :Smilie:  Я профессиональный переводчик с английским и итальянским рабочими и португальским и испанским в пассиве (долго не работал), опыт работы в протокольном отделе одного из мини_стервств СССР дал хорошую школу правильной организации мероприятий. Это можно использовать.

В общем, не стесняйтесь, буду рад.


Думаю, что будут рады помочь все, если Вы будете периодически озвучивать свои концептуальные мысли и пожелания в соответствующем разделе форума

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Господа, если Вы серьезно насчет помощи с сайтом и идеями, дайте мне Ваши контакты в личку, я Серому переправлю. Ибо я в сайтах вообще ничего не понимаю и во всем остальном - тем более. А у Сереги нет времени сидеть в Интернете. Ну он в нем и не сидит  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Нет, Маш, мы шутим так и грязно над вами надругиваемся.  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Пусть это принесет Вам пользу  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну уж пусть тогда всем ЖС, что ли  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Артем Тараненко, сколько лет Вы на Западе постоянно живете и ведете счет буддийским там последователям? Я была во многих БЦ, действительно ламы в Европе и Америке могут жить при организованном ими центре, и можно их смело там хотя бы раз в месяц видеть. Периодичность - великая вещь, а лучше вообще в монастыре учиться, если уж на то пошло.

Это правильно, что Учитель доступен, когда ты в тупике сидишь, и что он тебя примет, ежели что, и поможет прочистить мозги и прочее. Оттого и охотятся в Москве за Учителями, что почти нет такого. Калмыкия и Бурятия далеко от Москвы. Да еще не очень-то, например, с Ело Ринпоче тебе дадут и поговорить.

Учителя в Москву приезжают, но нельзя сказать, чтобы тот или иной Учитель с такой-то последовательностью будет появляться. Карма у нас такая, чего там винить заграницы-незграницы.

Геше Джамьянг Кьенце жил на квартире в Питере - близкий друг Ело Ринпоче. Лекции давал по воскресеньям, а по субботам принимал бурятов, да и нас заодно - если вопросы были. Это было здорово знать, что к нему можно пойти в каждую субботу, а ходить каждую субботу при этом и не обязательно. Вы про что? И Маша жила, и я живу недалеко от Учителя. Это огромная удача, если только правильно к этому относиться. И если не доступен такого рода опыт, чего о нем судить? Взгляниете на буддийскуб историю и помотрите, как близко там ученики к Учителям жили.

Думаю, всем россиянам-буддистам надо подкопить еще чуточку заслуг побольше. И спорить поменьше.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Пема, я знаю многих западных буддистов  :Smilie:  Равно как и российских. Это называется опыт  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Никто не интересуется традицией Сакья  Другие традиции более распространены





> Мне кажется, что дело в том. чтобы это было кому-то необходимо. Если собрать людей, которым это нужно, сделать собрание, договориться о конкретных действиях, тогда будет видно, что реально можно сделать.
> 
> Если есть желающие - обращайтесь ко мне  Я вас зопешу 
> 
> У нас пока что из явных Сакья есть я, Сережа, Тимур Svarog, ну он вообще тока вылупился, еще новенький, может и останется в Сакья, а может и нет  и Юлька, которая много лет в Индии живет и тибетский изучает, а более мне никто не известен.. Вот приехала бы я на Хеваджру, я бы всех записала...


Маша_ла. Если я получил ванг Хеваджры и Ваджрайогини от Е.С. Сакья Тризина и выполняю эти садханы, то я уже принадлежу традиции Сакья?

Чтобы возник сакьяпинский центр, нужно посмотреть на примеры других буддийских центров. 
Его Святейшество давал в этот приезд  лунг на нгондро, подготовительные практики? - Нет. 
 А во всех центрах других традиций, например Чоклинг Терсар, Рипа, или центр  Еше Корло, ученики  своих  Учителей выполняют предварительные практики согласно своей линии, собираются на цог, и делают это даже не имея своего постоянного помещения.

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.10.2010), Же Ка (21.10.2010), куру хунг (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Вспоминается одна фраза Кхандро Ринпоче. 
> Пока не будет в Мск группы серьезных практиков (в ее линии), она здесь не появится.
> Не в квартире скорее всего дело. Но это опять-таки предположение


То же самое.
Откуда быть у нас  серьезным практикующим в её линии, если был всего  один единственный приезд Кхандро Ринпоче с лекцией и благословением Ваджракилайи?

----------


## Pema Sonam

> В итоге в Римэ на Хеваджру ходит пара людей и все.


Ну вот совсем не так,Маша!
Я регулярно туда хожу (увы,сегодня не смогла).Народу не так много, как хотелось бы.Но меньше 5 человек там не бывает.Приятная компания собралась.Приходите,господа. И чайку попьём после практики.

----------

Jambal Dorje (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А жизнь-то налаживается  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

Лучше всего начинать с организации проведения цога. Для этого и нужен некий центр, для остальных целей насущной надобности в каких-то центрах нет. Цог же как раз и расставляет всё по своим местам - кто практик, а кто не пойми кто.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Бедные тибетские отшельники. Все-то думали, что они практики, ан Жимба пришел и вскрыл всю их сущность  :Smilie:

----------


## Жимба Анжил

Артём, Вы хотите сказать, что и для цога центр не нужен? Чтож, можно его и одному проводить, но считается полноценным фоматом 6 человек (в сарма). Тода Вы упрощаете задачу для Маши.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Цог же как раз и расставляет всё по своим местам - кто практик, а кто не пойми кто.


Это Ваши слова?

----------


## Жимба Анжил

Да мои. А Вы перепутали разные форматы практические, ретритную форму и обычную мирскую.

----------


## Dondhup

Есть разные формы цога в том числе и достаточно короткие.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да мои. А Вы перепутали разные форматы практические, ретритную форму и обычную мирскую.


Дорогой Жимба, вам бы с напряжениями поработать, а то сами ляпнули не подумав, и сами меня крайним теперь выставляете.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Жимба Анжил

Да. А какой самый лучший цог?
Но Артём Тараненко, похоже, отправляет Машу в пещеру.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Жимба, родной мой, если у вас показателем практики является Цог, то как из этого следует, что я Машу в пещеру отправляю?

----------


## Жимба Анжил

А почему цог не показателен? Чем плох этот индикатор?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Хорошо, будем придерживаться семитской системы ведения диспута.  :Smilie:  

А почему именно Цог? Почему не другая коллективная практика? И почему показателем уровня практика является с Вашей точки зрения именно коллективная, а не индивидуальная практика?

----------

куру хунг (21.10.2010)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

Цог потому, что, что это одна из немногих, пожалуй, единственная из мне известных,  обязательных коллективных практик, скажем, полуобязательных, согласно поправке Дондупа. Всё остальное можно делать в одиночестве. Маша хочет центр. Для чего и для кого, и кто будет ядром? Если речь о линии, то это связано с тантрами (сутры и дома можно читать на диване и не обязательно линии Сакья), так как у тантриков всякие обеты по отношению к линии. Ну а раз с тантрами, то это однозначно цог... Продолжать?

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Я тут строчила-строчила и все стерлось  :Smilie:  Отправьте меня в пещеру, пжл  :Smilie: 

Сейчас Сергей пытается пригласить сестру Святейшество - Джецун Кушог Ринпоче для дарования учений по 11 йогам ВЙ. К сожалению, у Джецун Кушог Ринпоче был инсульт и она еще не совсем здорова. И вообще неясно, отпустят ли ее врачи для дарования учений. Но мы надеемся и ждем ее. До получения этого учения в цоге участвовать не разрешается.

----------

Аким Иваныч (21.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

Цог разве не один на все высшие тантры?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Цог потому, что, что это одна из немногих, пожалуй, единственная из мне известных,  обязательных коллективных практик, скажем, полуобязательных, согласно поправке Дондупа. Всё остальное можно делать в одиночестве.


Цог не полуобязателен, он обязателен, особенно касаемо самай материнских тантр, минимально  по возможности раз в месяц, рекомендуемо 4 раза в месяц по особым дням, и хоть каждый день.
В одиночестве цог делать можно.

----------


## Жимба Анжил

Вот меня и удивляет Машин цог Ваджрайогини. Ничего не понял.

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Цог разве не один на все высшие тантры?


Помимо гурупуджи типа "Лама Чодпа", существуют тексты цога по отдельным развернутым садханам  различных йидамов.

----------


## Жимба Анжил

А, это в начале садхан которые? Я говорю про универсальные пуджи класса "Лама Чодпа". Хотел бы почитать сакьяпинскую версию. Пойду поищу в сети.))))

----------


## Маша_ла

Не знаю, если честно, о чем речь  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

> Ну вот совсем не так,Маша!
> Я регулярно туда хожу (увы,сегодня не смогла).Народу не так много, как хотелось бы.Но меньше 5 человек там не бывает.Приятная компания собралась.Приходите,господа. И чайку попьём после практики.


Приходить можно тем, у кого есть ванг Хеваджры  :Smilie:  (Я в своем духе  :Smilie: )

5 человек - это круто!  Но получали ванг Хеваджры 250 человек  :Smilie:  Где все эти люди? Жалко же. Могли бы тоже получать пользу, хоть кто-то еще..

----------

Pema Sonam (21.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> А не просто после одной Хеваджры.
> 
> Но Сакья - тантрики, наверное будет правильно так сказать. Т.е., люди, практикующие Хеваджра и Ваджрайогини тантру.


Его Святейшество сказал, что  для получения посвящения Ваджрайогини обязательно иметь ванг йидама класса высших Ануттара-тантр,  желательнее   ванг Чакрасамвары, поскольку Ваджрайогини связана с Чакрасамварой-тантрой и является супругой Шри Чакрасамвары, ну или хотя бы  вангчен какого-нибудь  другого йидама  Ануттарайоги-тантр: Хеваджры, или Калачакры, или Гухьясамаджи, или Ямантаки.  Мне как раз выпала удача получить благословение Ваджрайогини не только после великого посвящения Хеваджры, но и после вангчена Чакрасамвары.  :Smilie:  
Теперь молюсь о здравии  и приезде Джецун Кушог Ринпоче  и учении по 11 йогам  ВЙ.





> Еще есть Ваджракилая и 13 Золотых Дхарм и другие учения в Сакья.
> Следующим летом, старший сын Святейшества и его преемник, Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче хочет приехать в Мск, для дарования как раз Ваджракилайи, кажется, если я ничего не путаю. Бум надеяться, что у Сергея получится профинансировать это событие


Это замечательно. Но в Мск в последнее время  не было ещё ни одного года, чтобы не давалось посвящение Ваджракилаи. Видать тантрики Москвы как-то  более кармически связаны именно с Ваджракилаей. )))

----------


## Pema Sonam

> а.. Вы уж там его уговорить попробуйте тоже, что ли, кто это посвящение получал в Элисте?


Если не ошибаюсь,из тех кто более менее регулярно приходит на практику Хеваджры, в Элисте получал посвящение один человек.

----------

Маша_ла (22.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Цог потому, что, что это одна из немногих, пожалуй, единственная из мне известных,  обязательных коллективных практик, скажем, полуобязательных, согласно поправке Дондупа. Всё остальное можно делать в одиночестве. Маша хочет центр. Для чего и для кого, и кто будет ядром? Если речь о линии, то это связано с тантрами (сутры и дома можно читать на диване и не обязательно линии Сакья), так как у тантриков всякие обеты по отношению к линии. Ну а раз с тантрами, то это однозначно цог... Продолжать?


Ну вот видите, можете и спокойно, когда захотите. И извините, если чем задел. Просто переводческая привычка видеть забавности во фразах. Так вот если Маша говорит о 2-3-х практиках, то это не сангха. Вы совершенно правильно отметили, что минимально это 6 человек.

Что касается Цога, то ее можно выполнять любым количеством практиков. Скажем так, сколько есть, столько и делает и важности ее я не умаляю. Просто коллективная практика, согласитесь, не является показателем уровня, как об этом сказали Вы. Можно, согласитесь, тупо сжигать каждый день санг килограммами, звенеть в колокольчик, уметь правильно крутить мудры и делать подношения, но не быть практиком. Можно делать практику без внешней ритуалики, но быть истинным практиком.

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот меня и удивляет Машин цог Ваджрайогини. Ничего не понял.


А что Вас удивляет? Цог Джняна Дакини есть, Тары есть, Ваджракилайи есть. Почему Ваджрайогини нет?

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот я и думаю, что эти уроки - Ваджрайогини и Хеваджры очень важны для усвоения и понимания практики. И хотелось бы, что и в Мск был Ринпоче или Кхенпо, кто мог бы вести такие классы, проводить цоги.. Ринпоче, все же, наверное. Ибо тут нужен опыт и некоторые достижения, другой уровень. Чтобы ясно и просто все объяснять. Как Лама Кунга. Вот.


Ну так а чего бы Вам не пойти по тому же пути, что и в ДО с инструкторами СМС? Приглашаете по мере необходимости кхенпо или Ринпоче на скольки-то-дневный ритрит, где будет даваться разъяснение и одновременно делаться практика. Только опять же, все это будет иметь смысл, если будет не 2 человека.

Повесьте информашку в разделе Сакья и собирайте контакты тех, кто получал посвящение для дальнейшего информирования.

А Сергей - героин, если в одиночку такие вещи проворачивает. Будут подвижки по ВК - обязательно информируйте. Если выправлюсь, почту за честь поучаствовать

----------

Маша_ла (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Надо пометить, что и Маше памятник надо будет сварганить за увод ущербной темы в красивую практическую плоскость


Совместный труд, для всеобщей пользы, он объединяет (с)  :Smilie:

----------

filoleg (22.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (21.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хорошо, будем придерживаться семитской системы ведения диспута.  
> 
> А почему именно Цог? Почему не другая коллективная практика? И почему показателем уровня практика является с Вашей точки зрения именно коллективная, а не индивидуальная практика?


Коллективные практики бывают разные. Цог в общем-то действительно не показатель. За проведение цогов и из ретритных центров в Тибете в прошлом выгоняли (история с первым Кармапой была такая).
Индивидуальная, на мой взгляд, важнее. И она скорее больший показатель, чем участие в коллективных практиках.

for Жимба Анжил
В Тенгьюре есть несколько текстов с описанием ритуалов цхога для различных божеств (Калачакра, Ваджрайогини и пр.). У каждого свой ритуал. Дополнительно в Кангьюре во многих тантрах также прописываются так сказать "свои" ритуалы для цхога. Так что один на всех может быть в рамках той или иной традиции, куда включается всё сразу. Но при практики одной тантры можно исполнять и соответствующий цхог. А в некоторых учениях расписывается еще и разные варианты цхога. Так что не всё так однозначно.

----------


## Жимба Анжил

> Можно, согласитесь, тупо сжигать каждый день санг килограммами, звенеть в колокольчик, уметь правильно крутить мудры и делать подношения, но не быть практиком. Можно делать практику без внешней ритуалики, но быть истинным практиком.


А Вы много таких людей знаете? Я ни одного. А дела могут обстоять и хуже чем тупое сжигание и тупые мудры, прости господи. Например, мне тут рассказывали случай летом про ванг Ямантаки. Учитель спрашивает "кто уже получал такой ванг?" Лес рук. Далее, "кто практикует гуру-йогу 6 раз в день?"  - две руки из последних рядов. А Вы говорите тупое звенение и мудры с сангом!)))) Где б на такое посмотреть?))))




> Индивидуальная, на мой взгляд, важнее.


Это всё понятно, что кому важнее лично. Мы-то сейчас говорим об организации центра и о неких индикаторах для оценки формирования ядра общины и количества более-менее серьёзных практиков _в наше время и место_, а не при первом Кармапе или царе шангшунга. Мне пришёл на ум такой. Разумеется никого не волнует что кто делает сам для себя и как он это делает, тупо или не очень.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это всё понятно, что кому важнее лично. Мы-то сейчас говорим об организации центра и о неких индикаторах для оценки формирования ядра общины и количества более-менее серьёзных практиков _в наше время и место_, а не при первом Кармапе или царе шангшунга. Мне пришёл на ум такой. Разумеется никого не волнует что кто делает сам для себя и как он это делает, тупо или не очень.


Для организации центра имеют смысл коллективные практики. И цхог является одной из них, но не единственной, которая может определять тот или иной центр. Некоторые учителя говорят и про другие практики, которые хорошо делать совместно. Даже в "наше время и место".

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А Вы много таких людей знаете? Я ни одного. А дела могут обстоять и хуже чем тупое сжигание и тупые мудры, прости господи. Например, мне тут рассказывали случай летом про ванг Ямантаки. Учитель спрашивает "кто уже получал такой ванг?" Лес рук. Далее, "кто практикует гуру-йогу 6 раз в день?"  - две руки из последних рядов. А Вы говорите тупое звенение и мудры с сангом!)))) Где б на такое посмотреть?))))


Ну вот о чем я Вам и пытаюсь безуспешно донести. Не знаю, как в Гелуг, но мой Учитель всегда повторяет, что сидячая практика - это хорошо, коллективная практика - это очень хорошо, ганапуджа - это вааще хорошо, но *основой практики* является Гуру-йога.

Это я все про ту Вашу фразу, что мол Цог рассудит, мол Цог покажет  :Smilie:

----------


## Жимба Анжил

У нас в Гелуг цог и есть обязательная гуру-йога. В Сакья скорее всего тоже самое. Зашёл на вадрайогини ком, там лежит только гелугпийский текст, или он похож на гелугпийский. Так что вот Маша может начать с этого, с регулярного проведения цога, просто и универсально, причём, гелугпийцев тоже может приглашать. В мою общину одна девушка из Сакья приходит на цог регулярно.

----------

Маша_ла (22.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> У нас в Гелуг цог и есть обязательная гуру-йога. В Сакья скорее всего тоже самое. Зашёл на вадрайогини ком, там лежит только гелугпийский текст, или он похож на гелугпийский. Так что вот Маша может начать с этого, с регулярного проведения цога, просто и универсально, причём, гелугпийцев тоже может приглашать. В мою общину одна девушка из Сакья приходит на цог регулярно.


Красивая фраза "В Сакья скорее всего тоже самое". Кроме ваджрайогини ком посмотрите еще и Тенгьюр. Там много разных цогов и цог в Сакья может быть похож, но не обязательно быть идентичным гелугпинскому. Тем более что это иногда зависит не только о тсамого текста, но и от разъяснений по нему.
Вдобавок не нам с вами решать, с чего начинать в организации центра Маше. Учителя иногда дают вполне ясные указания на то, какие практики можно использовать как коллективные. Поэтому правила, признаваемые у вас, могут не являться приемлемыми для других.

----------

Артем Тараненко (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> У нас в Гелуг цог и есть обязательная гуру-йога.


Так а кто ж спорит-то? В Цоге - Гуру-йога, в семдзинах - тоже Гуру-йога, в Таре - Гуру-йога, с утра встал - там тоже Гуру-йога.  :Smilie:  

Вы ж не будете утверждать, что по совету того Ламы, который давал ванг Ямантаки будете делать Цог 6 раз в день.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Шиваприйя Шанкари

> Согласен...  Как говорил Калу Ринпоче: _"Буддизм подобен алмазу. когда он лежит на красном материале - он становится красным, когда на синем - синим, оставаясь при этом все тем же алмазом..."_
> 
> Будизм окрашивается в "_цвета_" то есть в культурные реалии той культуры, среди которой распространяется. Тибетский буддизм впитал Бон со всеми его "прибамбасами", японский - конфуцианство, даосизм и самурайскую суровость... 
> 
> .[/B]


абсолютно верно. буддизм потому и распространился по всей Юго-Восточной азии, что мог мирно сосуществовать с местными традициями и культами, не ломая и отвергая их, как например религии Запада-христианство и ислам, а наоборот, дополняя и развивая. Умение гармонично вписываться в культурную среду народа еще раз показывает, что настоящая духовность не нуждается в распространении ее путем меча и насилия, а покоряет сердца людей именно своей терпимостью и мирными настроениями.

Единственное, что можно сказать точно, так это то что Буддизм Тибета, Китая, Японии ОЧЕНЬ сильно отличается от первоначального учения Будды, и текстами, и практиками и вообще упором на тех или иных аспектах Дхармы.
Различий между буддистами тхеравады и махаяны(не говоря уже о тантре и дзогчен) намного больше, чем к примеру между католиками и православными. Так что даже удивляешся, как они могли вырасти из одного источника.))
Сама же фигура Будды Шакьямуни приобретает в таком контексте скорее чисто символическое значение, некоего "общего исходного авторитета".

----------


## Жимба Анжил

> Вы ж не будете утверждать, что по совету того Ламы, который давал ванг Ямантаки будете делать Цог 6 раз в день.


Не буду этого утверждать, так как это разные тексты, один ежедневный, другой неежедневный, но оба обязательные.

----------


## Жимба Анжил

А общий цог, универсальный, на все тантры, неужели такого нет у Сакья? Не поверю)))) Советую разузнать об этом и разъяснить этот вопрос. Почему, только в личке отвечу.





> Различий между буддистами тхеравады и махаяны(не говоря уже о тантре и дзогчен) намного больше, чем к примеру между католиками и православными. Так что даже удивляешся, как они могли вырасти из одного источника.))


Не стоит так с плеча рубить. Сарвастивада и тхеравада имеют общие корни, вышли из стхавиравады, и Нагарджуна был сарвастивадином. И символ веры у католиков и православный разный, а у махаянцев и тхеравадинов идентичный, это 4 БИ и 4 печати.

----------

Маша_ла (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Спрошу, спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

Кстати.... сейчас читаю Тулку Ургъена Римпоче "Так, как есть"

 Цитирую примечательный отрывок оттуда, возможно он несколько прояснит тему.
 стр.161. Гл. "Как обрести жизненную силу всех божеств" 




> В различных традициях тибетского буддизма к практикам божеств-йидамов относятся по-разному. В новых традициях сарма, и в частности в школе сакья, практикующий должен поддерживать связь с йидамом посредством ежедневного начитывания его мантры. Хотя эта связь образуется посредством посвящения, её необходимо поддерживать, соблюдая самаю ежедневной практики, а иначе связь исчезнет. *Несмотря на то что нигде не было сказано, что тот, кто пропустил ежедневную практику, попадёт в ад, традиция сакья настаивает на ежедневной практике во имя поддержания связи с божеством-йидамом. Вот почему некоторые сакьяпинские ламы* носят с собой такую толстую папку из текстов с ежедневными практиками. Совсем иной подход в системах кагью и ньингма, где акцент делается на том, чтобы «свести всё к одному». Если вы практикуете одно божество с таким подходом, все остальные (божества) автоматически включаются в эту практику. Если вы реализовали одного будду, вы автоматически реализовали всех остальных будд одновременно.

----------

filoleg (22.10.2010), Аким Иваныч (22.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (22.10.2010), Же Ка (22.10.2010), Лакшми (22.10.2010), лесник (22.10.2010), Маша_ла (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Вот нашлось и объяснение, кстати, причины малочисленности Сакья, даже в Тибете.
 А что говорит о Западном мире? :Confused: 

 При таком подходе, боюсь, что последователей Сакья в России будет совсем немного.ИМХО. :Cry:

----------

Лакшми (22.10.2010), Маша_ла (22.10.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Хотя эта связь образуется посредством посвящения, её необходимо поддерживать, соблюдая самаю ежедневной практики, а иначе связь исчезнет.


Не помню уже где, но слышал что если совсем не выполнять практику, не начитывать хотя бы иногда мантру божества, то связь пропадает спустя три года, в течение же трёх лет  всегда можно восстановить "обновить" самайю.




> Вот почему некоторые сакьяпинские ламы носят с собой такую толстую папку из текстов с ежедневными практиками.


Я думаю, что это нереально. Любой лама получил множество посвящений. Если даже он будет читать эти практики с утра до вечера, или даже все 24 часа,  все садханы, пусть даже формата гюнкер, то не уложится. )))
 Гуру-йога - корень всего!
Ну и выбрать одного йидама в качестве основной своей практики.
"Реализавав одного йидама - реализуешь всех." Непомню где это сказано. Может быть Падмасамбхава в "Учения Дакини"?

----------

Же Ка (22.10.2010), Маша_ла (22.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Я думаю, что это нереально. Любой лама получил множество посвящений. Если даже он будет читать эти практики с утра до вечера, или даже все 24 часа,  все садханы, пусть даже формата гюнкер, то не уложится. )))



 Ха.... Вот как раз ННР в "Беседах в Конвее" описывал такой как раз случай, но ещё более маразматичнее.

 Он рассказывал, что проживал как то в одной комнате с каким то ламой, который всё оставшееся время только и начитывал садханы на которые получил посвящение. На вопрос типа:
- А вы их вообще то понимаете и практикуете.
 Он сказал:
-Нет, у меня нету ни минуты свободного времени, для того, что бы ещё и получить объяснения(три) на полученные ванги. И у меня малоприятная дилемма стоит, либо я нарушаю самаю, пренебрегаю ежедневным начитыванием, еду к Учителям за получением три, либо не нарушаю самаю, но  начитываю садханы, отложив их полноценное выполнение до следующей жизни.

 Он выбрал второе, как понятно.

 Вот такое , увы, так же бывает при таком подходе. :Frown:

----------

Доржик (28.10.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> При таком подходе, боюсь, что последователей Сакья в России будет совсем немного.ИМХО.


На больших вангах (вангчен) всегда много народу. Во время посвящения даются обеты пратимокши, бодхисаттв, и тайные тантрические обязательства, обеты-самайи.  Есть выбор - взять эти обеты или не взять. Если не взял, то и не получил посвящение соответственно, а был просто гостем на ванге, ну и  получил благие отпечатки и всякие "флюиды")).
Так  объясняется в Гелуг. К тому же получая в Гелуг вангчен божества Ануттарайога-тантры автоматом берешь обязательство   по ежедневной 6-ти разовой гуру-йоге. Цог нужно будет делать минимум раз в месяц, пропустил - нарушил самайю.

----------

Аня Приходящая (28.11.2010), куру хунг (22.10.2010), Маша_ла (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Пошел на ванг получить флюиды  :Smilie:

----------

куру хунг (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

> Несмотря на то что нигде не было сказано, что тот, кто пропустил ежедневную практику, попадёт в ад, традиция сакья настаивает на ежедневной практике во имя поддержания связи с божеством-йидамом. Вот почему некоторые сакьяпинские ламы носят с собой такую толстую папку из текстов с ежедневными практиками.


Тут какое-то недоразумение. Скорее всего это надо не так понимать, особенно у Сакьяпинцев ванги вагонами выдаются, всё это делать в день невозможно. В папках же скорее всего ламрим.)))))




> Тогда самайи будут в порядке.
> А то получают посвящения, а потом говорят, что времени нет и т.п. И тогда кирдык самайям..


Разве есть такие самайя - "делать такую-то садхану раз в день"?




> Не помню уже где, но слышал что если совсем не выполнять практику, не начитывать хотя бы иногда мантру божества, то связь пропадает спустя три года, в течение же трёх лет всегда можно восстановить "обновить" самайю.


Самайя можно восстановить и посредством самопосвящения. Связь поддерживается гуру-йогой, т.к. Лама и есть Йидам.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Разве есть такие самайя - "делать такую-то садхану раз в день"?


Бывает и такое





> Самайя можно восстановить и посредством самопосвящения. Связь поддерживается гуру-йогой, т.к. Лама и есть Йидам.


 :Smilie:  Как-то ЧННР сказал: "Самый главный Ваш йидам - это Вы сами"  :Smilie:  А для чистки самай действительно есть куча средств. Тот же Цог.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Разве есть такие самайя - "делать такую-то садхану раз в день"?
> .


Есть, конечно. Ежедневное выполнение стадии зарождения, стадии завершения и начитывание мантр - это и есть выполнение садханы  :Smilie:  Иначе связь с божеством теряется, самайи рушатся и т.п.




> Как-то ЧННР сказал: "Самый главный Ваш йидам - это Вы сами"  А для чистки самай действительно есть куча средств. Тот же Цог.


У каждой традиции - свой подход  :Smilie:  
Есть временные сроки для восстановления самай. Точно не помню уже.
Короче, поэтому мы часто получаем ванги - чтобы восстановить обеты/

Вообще, цог делают, чтобы поднести подношения. А не чтобы самайи подштопать  :Smilie:

----------

Лакшми (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Вообще, цог делают, чтобы поднести подношения. А не чтобы самайи подштопать


Самаи в цоге тоже "штопаются".

----------

Маша_ла (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вообще, цог делают, чтобы поднести подношения. А не чтобы самайи подштопать


Ну, кагбэ, меня учили, что для обретения заслуг и чистки самай лучше делать ганапуджу

----------

Маша_ла (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Тенгьюр. Одно из описаний ритуала ганапуджи.
Начало текста (весь текст здесь приводить конечно не буду, хотя  при желании отыскать можно).
Сказано "Чтобы осуществить собирание двух накоплений, восстановить обязательства-самая йоги, осуществить подношения Сугатам и дакиням..."

----------

Артем Тараненко (22.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну, если вчитываться  :Smilie:  
Давайте не будем здесь цитировать секретные тексты, пжл. Я эту дискуссию закончу, пожалуй. И так слишком много наговорила лишнего.
Мерси  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> А общий цог, универсальный, на все тантры, неужели такого нет у Сакья? Не поверю)))) Советую разузнать об этом и разъяснить этот вопрос. Почему, только в личке отвечу.


1. Вообще-то, "универсального, на все тантры" цога нет и в гелуг, насколько я знаю, и в сакья тоже нет. Текст, который вы имеете в виду не есть некий общий цог, а вот такая особая упадеша, передающаяся по линии Энсапы как дополнение к известной практике "Ламачопа/Гурупуджа", записанной в XVII в. Первым Панчен-ламой (что по сути есть вынесенное в заглавие название целой группы абсолютно различных текстов разных авторов, объединенных общей идеей - подношение Гуру). Да, там задействованы наставления по трем мейнстримовым идамам гелуг, но это просто особенность данной традиции наставлений (далеко не единственной в гелуг, хотя и более растпространенной), а не некая универсальность цога (хотя это удобно). 

2. Но также для каждого такого идама, как то Ямантака, Гухьясамаджа, Чакрасамвара, Ваджрайогини, Хаягрива и т.д., и в гелуг, и в сакья, существуют специфические цоги, различного объема, разных авторов. Не думаю, что для этих школ в случае одного и того же идама эти цоги взаимозаменяемы. Есть и другие тонкие моменты сочетаемости/несочетаемости наставлений этих школ даже для одного идама, несмотря на то, что многие основные практики идамов в гелуг пришли из сакья. Не все так просто, если все делать по уму  :Smilie: 

3. Самопосвящение (и его тоже нужно уметь делать, весьма нелегкий процесс) какого-либо идама можно делать только после проведения ретрита приближения минимум на 100 000 мантр с обязательной огненной пуджей в завершении. 

4. Да, существуют обязательства на ежедневную садхану. Даются ли они, зависит также и от либеральности ламы, проводящего ванг. Но не делается исключений для получивших Ламдре и наставления по йогам ВЙ в сакья (да и в гелуг тоже  :Smilie:  ) Никто не заставляет читать сотню садхан после получения, скажем, цикла "Бари гьяца", обязательность ежедневной садханы относится как правило к главным и особым в данной школе идамам и дхармапалам, коих обычно не один, и не два, но и не столько, чтобы читать все свободное от чтения время  :Smilie: .

----------

Жимба Анжил (22.10.2010), куру хунг (22.10.2010), Лакшми (22.10.2010), Маша_ла (22.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

2. Интересно было бы узнать, есть ли в Гелуг что-то перешедшее из Сакья без принципиальных изменений, отличий? К вопросу сочетаемости. Таже ВЙ тантра где-то на пол пути линии перешла в Гелуг. Можете кратенько привести примеры принципиальных отличий из-за которых несочетаемость налицо?

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> 2. Интересно было бы узнать, есть ли в Гелуг что-то перешедшее из Сакья без принципиальных изменений, отличий? К вопросу сочетаемости. Таже ВЙ тантра где-то на пол пути линии перешла в Гелуг. Можете кратенько привести примеры принципиальных отличий из-за которых несочетаемость налицо?


Если Вы получали наставления по практике ВЙ, то там они обычно перечисляются. Если не получали, то и я Вам говорить не буду. Такова традиция, знаете-ли  :Smilie:   А без отличий здесь никак, ибо общетантрическая теория в гелуг и сакья, несмотря на то, что Чже Ринпоче, Кедруб Чже и др. были сакьяпинцами, во многих моментах трактуется неодинаково, отсюда и различия в некоторых элементах садханы, даже таких как выполнение различных видов подношений, и визуализациях.

----------

Артем Тараненко (22.10.2010), Лакшми (22.10.2010), Маша_ла (22.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Действительно как сказал Куру хунг некоторые ламы взяли очень много обязательств. Мой Учитель рассказал историю такую. Он видел как один лама потерял листочек текста, который приклеился к его лбу. Он искал его так серьезно и не мог найти. Так много читают что даже на сон не хватает времени :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> , несмотря на то, что Чже Ринпоче, Кедруб Чже и др. были сакьяпинцами


А кто сказал, что Дже Ринпоче был "сакьяпинцем"? У меня лично, по прочтении его намтара, сложилось впечатление, что он был РИМЕ, до основания Гелуг.

----------


## лесник

> А кто сказал, что Дже Ринпоче был "сакьяпинцем"? У меня лично, по прочтении его намтара, сложилось впечатление, что он был РИМЕ, до основания Гелуг.


он считал своим основным учителем сакьясского ламу. Хотя принимал обеты и учился в разных школах, например, кагью. Риме, по-моему, гораздо позже возникает.

----------


## Нико

> он считал своим основным учителем сакьясского ламу. Хотя принимал обеты и учился в разных школах, например, кагью. Риме, по-моему, гораздо позже возникает.


РИМЕ -- это не школа, а состояние ума.

----------


## Secundus

весь буддизм есть исключительно состояние ума )

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> весь буддизм есть исключительно состояние ума )


Ну или в худшем случае образ жизни  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Его Святейшество сказал, что  для получения посвящения Ваджрайогини обязательно иметь ванг йидама класса высших Ануттара-тантр,  желательнее   ванг Чакрасамвары, поскольку Ваджрайогини связана с Чакрасамварой-тантрой и является супругой Шри Чакрасамвары, ну или хотя бы  вангчен какого-нибудь  другого йидама  Ануттарайоги-тантр: Хеваджры, или Калачакры, или Гухьясамаджи, или Ямантаки.  Мне как раз выпала удача получить благословение Ваджрайогини не только после великого посвящения Хеваджры, но и после вангчена Чакрасамвары.


любопытно, что когда известная монгольская Чодовская бабушка(не помню ее имени, учитель Баира Очирова по Чоду) давала в Улан Удэ чодовское посвящение в году 93, то на мой вопрос, что читать моей дочери Сэндэме она прочла мантру Вадрайогини, чтобы я передал ее дочери. Никаких вопросов о том имеет ли моя 8 летняя дочь ванги  высших тантр вопросов не было.

----------

Аким Иваныч (03.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (03.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> любопытно, что когда известная монгольская Чодовская бабушка...., что читать моей дочери Сэндэме она прочла мантру Вадрайогини, чтобы я передал ее дочери. Никаких вопросов о том имеет ли моя 8 летняя дочь ванги  высших тантр вопросов не было.


Любопытно, хотя зная некоторые нюансы "монголо-бурятского" буддизма - не очень-то  удивительно ;-).  
Но получить лунг на мантру или получить ванг - это не одно и тоже. Если Вы передали своей дочери лунг на мантру Ваджрайогини, то это не означает что ваша дочь может выполнять садхану Ваджрайогини с преображением и пр. и тем более 11 йог ВЙ, так как вашей дочери не давалось посвящение сосуда и не показывалась мандала ВЙ. Впрочем  это Вы и без меня должны знать и понимать ).
Кстати, по поводу передачи лунгом, приведу пример: у меня есть знакомый, многие его знают, но без его ведома не могу открыть его ф.и.о., так вот ему один известный нигмапинский Ринпоче разрешил передавать лунг на садхану Сингхамукхи, но оговорено - только тем, у кого есть соответствующий ванг.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Так вот если Маша говорит о 2-3-х практиках, то это не сангха. Вы совершенно правильно отметили, что минимально это 6 человек..


откуда эти цифры?




> Можно, согласитесь, тупо сжигать каждый день санг килограммами, звенеть в колокольчик, уметь правильно крутить мудры и делать подношения, но не быть практиком.Можно делать практику без внешней ритуалики, но быть истинным практиком



не очень ясен пафос, практик делает предположим санг, соответсвенно выполняет призывания, подношения и т.д. но не практик и это не практика?
хорошо бы тогда определиться с критериями практика и практики, точнее истинности и того и другого.
Без внешней ритуалистики едва ли и вы обходитесь, тогда вы бы нарушали некоторые указания ННР относительно мудр (это вроде вообще из низших тантр, кои так не любит ННР), которые надо обязательно делать иначе обидятся разные призываемые существа. то есть представив себя истинным практиком и сделав без внешней ритуалистики вы нарушите указания учителя. поэтому все? тупо?делают то что вам не нравится. или все делают не тупо? какой то мутный и высокомерный диалог вы затеяли. Ведь надо так понимать из вашего поста, что вы все выполняете не тупо и являетесь истинным практиком?.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Просто коллективная практика, согласитесь, не является показателем уровня, как об этом сказали Вы.


Мало того,  коллективность порой может коллективно вести к ошибке.
Как говорится "Иногда, чтобы сбиться с пути, достаточно идти в ногу со всеми".

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Любопытно, хотя зная некоторые нюансы "монголо-бурятского" буддизма - не очень-то  удивительно ;-).  
> Но получить лунг на мантру или получить ванг.


но вы же уточняли что подразумеваете под словом "посвящение"
да и нюансы монголо-бурятского буддизма тут не при чем. Иногда эти ванги передавались в процессе разговора на прогулке. Вопрос кто передает.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ведь надо так понимать из вашего поста, что вы все выполняете не тупо и являетесь истинным практиком?.


Напомню вам правила форума. Не додумывать за говорящего то, что содержится в Вашем уме.  :Smilie:  "Не делайте практику ритуальным образом" ((с) ЧННР)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Если каждый будет больше думать о цели практики и о результате, а также о методах, которые для него лично больше эффективны, и стараться преобразовать именно себя, то он несомненно достигнет своей цели. Такое впечатление, что тут каждый описывает слона со своей стороны. Зачем? :Smilie: 

Когда-то получила некоторые передачи в трактовке конкретных Учителей. Так, как я их поняла, так и практикую. Мне вообще кажется, что все Учителя говорят об одном и том же :Smilie: 

Все время удивляюсь, А ЗАЧЕМ надо исследовать, как это у других, когда уже есть Учитель, и ты определился с традицией и с теми практиками, которые дают конкретную пользу именно тебе на данный момент? 

 Я привыкла полагаться на здравый смысл и искренне отношение к Трем Драгоценностям, ПОНИМАНИЕ ЧТО Я ДЕЛАЮ И ЗАЧЕМ.  На основе высказываний всех моих Учителей я сделала вывод, что ГЛАВНОЕ - ЭТО ПРЕОБРАЗОВАТЬ ВОСПРИЯТИЕ. Не привязываясь к опорам. А преобразовывать его я могу везде, в любой деятельности.

Но я искренне доверяю другим в их выборе. Они явно чувствуют, что им полезно, раз смогли встретиться с Учением и Учителем. И на основе этого как-нибудь выплывут, не сомневаюсь :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Любопытно, хотя зная некоторые нюансы "монголо-бурятского" буддизма - не очень-то  удивительно ;-).  
> Но получить лунг на мантру или получить ванг - это не одно и тоже. Если Вы передали своей дочери лунг на мантру Ваджрайогини, то это не означает что ваша дочь может выполнять садхану Ваджрайогини с преображением и пр. и тем более 11 йог ВЙ, так как вашей дочери не давалось посвящение сосуда и не показывалась мандала ВЙ. Впрочем  это Вы и без меня должны знать и понимать ).
> Кстати, по поводу передачи лунгом, приведу пример: у меня есть знакомый, многие его знают, но без его ведома не могу открыть его ф.и.о., так вот ему один известный нигмапинский Ринпоче разрешил передавать лунг на садхану Сингхамукхи, но оговорено - только тем, у кого есть соответствующий ванг.


Любопытно, после каких нюансов "монголо-бурятского" буддизма вам не очень-то удивительно. И сейчас традиция Гелуг которая преобладает та же что и у тибетцев. Вы говорили что практику чтения мантр 21 Тары без лунга нельзя делать, с чем я до сих пор не согласен, но в ваших постах я встречаю постоянно слова о практиках Аннутара йога тантры, Ваджрайогини, Чакрасамвара, о которых многие ламы то не хотят лишний раз говорить.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Любопытно, после каких нюансов "монголо-бурятского" буддизма вам не очень-то удивительно.


Дела давно минувших дней...
И ваше любопытство к теме не относится.




> но в ваших постах я встречаю постоянно слова о практиках Аннутара йога тантры, Ваджрайогини, Чакрасамвара, о которых многие ламы то не хотят лишний раз говорить.


А что, уже запрещено произносить слово "Чакрасамвара" или "Ваджрайогини" и  говорить про то что есть такая тантра?  :EEK!: 
Меня мало волнует - с чем вы согласны и ли не согласны, вы мне не учитель. Свое отношение к мантрам действия Тары я высказал, и сказал что  именно 21 восхваление Таре  без лунга читать разрешается. Опять же, как я слышал от Учителей. А вы уже делайте как хотите.

Вас задело словосочетание "монголо-бурятский буддизм"? Успокойтесь и не ищите никакой негативной подоплёки.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Спасибо. Не знал что мое любопытство к теме не относится. Но вы же не просто произносите имена идамов, а говорите про особенности практики. Меня действительно это словосочетание задело, оно как раз само по себе несло негатив с насмешкой про нюансы какие-то с кавычками.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

То есть для меня это некоторое несоответствие. С одной стороны вы говорите что категорически нельзя читать мантры 21 Тары без лунга, с другой стороны говорите как должно быть в практиках высшей тантры Ваджрайогини.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Спасибо. Не знал что мое любопытство к теме не относится. Но вы же не просто произносите имена идамов, а говорите про особенности практики.


Особенности - о том что существуют посвящения сосуда и мандалы? Сия есть великая тайна для раздела "Тибетский буддизм"?




> Меня действительно это словосочетание задело, оно как раз само по себе несло негатив с насмешкой про нюансы какие-то с кавычками.


Возможно в вас взыграли национальные чувства. Напрасно.  Я очень уважаю монгольские народы.  Нюансы были сказаны про некоторые случаи, темы которые не стоит будоражить, такие как например  высказывания  Хамбо-ламы  Бурятии Аюшеева  и его политика и прочее.
Если из случаев, которые касаются вас, то очень повеселило ваше высказывание о том, что Чингиз-хан - это Ваджрапани. Что Ваджрапани принято  считать  покровителем монгольских народов - это мне известно. Понятно, что почти каждый бурят считает себя пра-пра-пра внуком великого полководца,  но то что Чингиз-хан - бодхисаттва и божество - не знал. У нас и Екатерина Вторая была якобы Белой Тарой.  Если вы будете в этом уверять, то приводите лучше небурятские источники.
А лучше  давайте  не будем муку молоть.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Особенности - о том что существуют посвящение сосуда и мандалы? Сия есть великая тайна для раздела "Тибетский буддизм"?
> 
> 
> Возможно в вас взыграли национальные чувства. Напрасно.  Я очень уважаю монгольские народы.  Нюансы были сказаны про некоторые случаи, темы которые не стоит будоражить, такие как например  высказывания  Хамбо-ламы  Бурятии Аюшеева  и его политика и прочее.
> Если из случаев, которые касаются вас, то очень повеселило ваше высказывание о том, что Чингиз-хан - это Ваджрапани. Что Ваджрапани принято  считать  покровителем монгольских народов - это мне известно. Понятно, что почти каждый бурят считает себя пра-пра-пра внуком великого полководца,  но то что Чингиз-хан - бодхисаттва и божество - не знал. У нас и Екатерина Вторая была якобы Белой Тарой.  Если вы будете в этом уверять, то приводите лучше небурятские источники.
> А лучше  давайте  не будем муку молоть.


Вообще это не я придумал, что Чингисхан был Ваджрапани, слышал от нескольких тибетских лам, в Монголии это вообще не обсуждается. Про то что Тара Белая воплотилась как Екатерина тоже насчет "якобы" не торопился бы. Она сделала очень много для развития и укрепления буддизма в России.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В Тибете Цари традиционно были воплощениями Авалокитешвары, В Китае - воплощениями Манджушри, в Монголии - Ваджрапани. Об этом не просто так говорят, об этом сказали большие ламы еще в прошлом. Тибетцы очень добры, китайцы мудры, что иногда переходит в хитрость, монголы воинственны. Так и есть - тибетцы были добры настолько что полностью приняли всей страной Дхарму ненасилия. Китайцы изобрели много чего, монголы завоевали полмира.

----------

Лакшми (09.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тибетский буддизм - это замечательно. Но надо помнить, что мы, как сказал Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче, в этой жизни не тибетцы, и ими никогда не станем. Это к слову о римэ :Smilie: 

Поэтому, думаю, есть смысл больше полагаться на смысл и суть. Есть замечательные комментарии на Ваджрайогини, данные геше Джамьянгом Кенце. Тем, кто получил данное посвящение, думаю, стоит  поискать эти лекции у питерских буддистов, которые ходили к нему, пока он жил в Питере. Можете написать в личку.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Вообще это не я придумал, что Чингисхан был Ваджрапани, слышал от нескольких тибетских лам, в Монголии это вообще не обсуждается. Про то что Тара Белая воплотилась как Екатерина тоже насчет "якобы" не торопился бы. Она сделала очень много для развития и укрепления буддизма в России.





> В Тибете Цари традиционно были воплощениями Авалокитешвары, В Китае - воплощениями Манджушри, в Монголии - Ваджрапани. Об этом не просто так говорят, об этом сказали большие ламы еще в прошлом.


Хорошо, уговорили.  :Smilie: 
Кругом  всё и все - божества,  даки и дакини. Будем поддерживать чистое восприятие.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Напомню вам правила форума. Не додумывать за говорящего то, что содержится в Вашем уме.  "Не делайте практику ритуальным образом" ((с) ЧННР)


хорошо, тогда поясните ссылками на ННР, что такое "ритуальный образ".
возьмем ганапуджу (наверное вы не будете отрицать, что это ритуал), разве она не соединена всегда с созерцанием Учителя, идама, божества или как вы говорите с практикой

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> хорошо, тогда поясните ссылками на ННР, что такое "ритуальный образ".
> возьмем ганапуджу (наверное вы не будете отрицать, что это ритуал), разве она не соединена всегда с созерцанием Учителя, идама, божества или как вы говорите с практикой


Стопстопстоп практика у нас теперь состоит в созерцании Учителя, йидама, божества? Это с каких пор? Ссылочку на ЧННР предъявите пожалуйста

----------

